# Race to Sub X on 3x3 OH!



## BECubed (Dec 30, 2017)

The scrambles will be posted every week. Please leave name, cube, method and what times you get and what "sub" you are going for. I might end up missing a few weeks of scrambles and if that is the case, just use your own and list them in the post. - Erik

Scrambles for week 1:
1. F B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D U2 F' R2 U2 B L' R' F L2 F'
2. U B2 U' D' F2 R' U' B' L D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 D2 B' R2 B L2 U2 R'
3. R' D' F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 U B D2 U2 B L R B2 D L2
4. L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U B2 U' R2 B2 F D' L2 B R U' R2 F2 L' B R'
5. L2 U2 B2 R D2 L' F2 U2 R F U2 F2 R D' L' B2 D L2 D'

Week 1:
Erik.
Going for sub 20.
Using a Gan Air UM.
Using CFOP.

Times: 

20.31, 22.06, 19.76, 23.96, 21.64 = 21.33 average!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 30, 2017)

You might want to do averages of 12 instead of 5. Less luck based.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm glad to see an OH race thread and I will definitely start doing it, but like what @greentgoatgal said, an avg of 12 would be a lot better as it is not as luck based as an avg of 5.


----------



## Sue Doenim (Dec 30, 2017)

You can just do OH in the normal races to sub X on 3x3.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 30, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 1 
Race to Sub-40
Cube: Moyu 50mm
Method: CFOP

*Ao5: 41.29*

1. 40.30 
2. 39.30 
3. (34.56) 
4. 44.27 
5. (47.67) 

Messed up on the last 2. If you change it to Ao12 I will do that later. Thanks for starting this race!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Wombat
Round 1
Race to Sub-30
Cube: GTS2M
Method: CFOP

Ao5: 30.52

1: (33.28)
2: 31.65
3: 29.23
4: (27.57)
5: 30.68


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 30, 2017)

This is great! Thanks @BECubed

I will do it soon.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 31, 2017)

Do average of 12.


----------



## Elo13 (Jan 2, 2018)

As others have already said, please do ao12 instead of ao5

Elo13
Round 1
Race to sub-16
Gan SM
Roux

Ao5: 16.68

1. 16.97
2. (15.09) 
3. (21.43)
4. 16.71
5. 16.37 

Meh


----------



## BECubed (Jan 2, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I'm glad to see an OH race thread and I will definitely start doing it, but like what @greentgoatgal said, an avg of 12 would be a lot better as it is not as luck based as an avg of 5.


Ok, I can do that for future rounds!


----------



## BECubed (Jan 2, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Do average of 12.


I will on future rounds 


Sue Doenim said:


> You can just do OH in the normal races to sub X on 3x3.


I know that, but in my opinion it will be more organized seeing that it will purely be for OH if that makes any sense


----------



## BECubed (Jan 2, 2018)

I realize I am posting these a bit early but it is the next week, and due to many peoples suggestions I will be posting 12 scrambles. Still the same format though. No leaderboards will be posted this week for that reason.

Scrambles:
1. L2 R' D2 L D2 F2 L' B2 U2 L2 B D F2 R' B F' U' R2 U2 L2 
2. U L F' D' L2 F' R F2 U R2 L2 F' U2 F' B' U2 F L2 F2 
3. D2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' U' B' D' F' D2 L U L2 U' R' 
4. L2 F R2 D2 B D2 B' U2 L2 B2 U R' F L2 D2 F L' U' R'
5. U2 R B2 D2 L2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' D B2 F2 L' U B D U R D 
6. F2 R2 B2 F' R2 F U2 F R2 U2 F2 U L B' L2 D2 L' D2 L' 
7. B' D2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 L U2 R U B F L D' B' F L' U 
8. U R2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 L U2 L' B D' B U R B F L U 
9. F' B2 L' B2 L R D2 F2 U2 B2 D R' U2 F2 R' D 
10. F' U' D F' B' U' R L' F L' U2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 
11. R2 B2 R F2 R D2 U2 R D2 R' D2 U' B D' F2 L' R' U B L R
12. F' R2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 D L' F2 U' L D2 B D' U R2

Erik
Round 2
Race to sub-20
Gan Air SM
CFOP

19,95, 22.62, 20.76, 20.41, 23.52, (17.92), (27.54), 24.16, 21.76, 20.02, 22.58, 19.78 = 21.56!


----------



## BECubed (Jan 2, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Wombat
> Round 1
> Race to Sub-30
> Cube: GTS2M
> ...


Sub 30 came naturally for me, I went from 36.94 ao12 to 28.21 ao12 in a week, just a little bit of getting used to using the cube one handed. Also if you know OLL and/or PLL use all of the algorithms, not 2 look, it helps alot.


----------



## BECubed (Jan 2, 2018)

Elo13 said:


> As others have already said, please do ao12 instead of ao5
> 
> Elo13
> Round 1
> ...


Wow, nice average 


CornerCutter said:


> CornerCutter
> Round 1
> Race to Sub-40
> Cube: Moyu 50mm
> ...


No problem!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 2, 2018)

BECubed said:


> Sub 30 came naturally for me, I went from 36.94 ao12 to 28.21 ao12 in a week, just a little bit of getting used to using the cube one handed. Also if you know OLL and/or PLL use all of the algorithms, not 2 look, it helps alot.


That's what I need to do! I have a comp in 1 month.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 2, 2018)

Wombat
Round 1
Race to Sub-30
Cube: GTS2M
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 28.85

1: (35.50)
2: 25.95
3: 26.49
4: 26.24
5: 30.31
6: 27.21
7: 32.61
8: 30.76
9: 33.52
10: 26.71
11: (25.02)
12: 28.71

I broke my Ao5 and Ao12 PBs.


----------



## BECubed (Jan 4, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Wombat
> Round 1
> Race to Sub-30
> Cube: GTS2M
> ...


Awesome! Sub 25 came naturally and you'll be there in no time!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 4, 2018)

BECubed said:


> I realize I am posting these a bit early but it is the next week, and due to many peoples suggestions I will be posting 12 scrambles. Still the same format though. No leaderboards will be posted this week for that reason.
> 
> Scrambles:
> 1. L2 R' D2 L D2 F2 L' B2 U2 L2 B D F2 R' B F' U' R2 U2 L2
> ...


What day will you be usually be posting on?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jan 5, 2018)

I'll compete when it's an AO12.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 5, 2018)

AidanNoogie said:


> I'll compete when it's an AO12.


It is an Ao12 now.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jan 5, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> It is an Ao12 now.


Oops didn't see that.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 5, 2018)

JAGC
Round 2
GTS2M
CFOP
Sub 25
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-4
avg of 12: 25.98

Time List:
1. 28.71 
2. 28.27 
3. 23.52 
4. 24.79 
5. 34.54 
6. 24.82 
7. 23.98 
8. (21.70) 
9. 22.67 
10. 24.08 
11. (35.64) 
12. 24.37


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jan 5, 2018)

Sumanth
Round 2
Sub 25
Cube: Weilong GTS 2M
Method: CFOP
avg of 12: 26.32
Time List:
1. 26.95 L2 R' D2 L D2 F2 L' B2 U2 L2 B D F2 R' B F' U' R2 U2 L2 
2. 32.55 U L F' D' L2 F' R F2 U R2 L2 F' U2 F' B' U2 F L2 F2 
3. 24.70 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' U' B' D' F' D2 L U L2 U' R' 
4. (36.65) L2 F R2 D2 B D2 B' U2 L2 B2 U R' F L2 D2 F L' U' R' 
5. 30.74 U2 R B2 D2 L2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' D B2 F2 L' U B D U R D 
6. (14.04) F2 R2 B2 F' R2 F U2 F R2 U2 F2 U L B' L2 D2 L' D2 L' 
7. 31.00+ B' D2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 L U2 R U B F L D' B' F L' U 
8. 25.46 U R2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 L U2 L' B D' B U R B F L U 
9. 15.27 F' B2 L' B2 L R D2 F2 U2 B2 D R' U2 F2 R' D 
10. 25.45 F' U' D F' B' U' R L' F L' U2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 
11. 26.96 R2 B2 R F2 R D2 U2 R D2 R' D2 U' B D' F2 L' R' U B L R 
12. 24.09 F' R2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 D L' F2 U' L D2 B D' U R2
PB single and my first 15 lol


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 6, 2018)

PapaSmurf
Round 1
Sub 20
Gts2 M
ZZ
Ao5: 22.47

Times
1. 22.62
2. 21.73
3. 23.08
4. (23.85)
5. (20.66)

Round 2
Sub 20
Gts2 M
ZZ
Ao12: 23.03

Times
1. 22.81
2. 23.19
3. 25.20
4. (16.21)
5. 23.51
6. 20.66
7. (DNF) I messed up a g-perm.
8. 25.61
9. 21.64
10. 21.22
11. 25.18
12. 21.35

I’m normally slightly faster, but meh. Not too bad.


----------



## BECubed (Jan 6, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> What day will you be usually be posting on?


I will be posting on Mondays usually. And if I do not post due to whatever reason, just use your own scrambles and leave them below.


----------



## BECubed (Jan 6, 2018)

PapaSmurf said:


> PapaSmurf
> Round 1
> Sub 20
> Gts2 M
> ...


Nice.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 7, 2018)

Miranda
Round 2
MF3RS2 M
CFOP
Racing to sub-35

avg of 12: 33.53

Time List:
1. (26.95) - really good for me! 
2. 34.77
3. 28.22 
4. 38.04
5. 33.83 
6. (41.85) - messed up my OLL a bit D:
7. 34.51 
8. 31.07 
9. 38.20
10. 28.31 
11. 36.39 
12. 31.99


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 7, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 2
Race to Sub-30
Cube: Moyu 50mm
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 33.98*

1. (42.75) 
2. 34.58 
3. (30.54) 
4. 30.65 
5. 31.66 
6. 39.55 
7. 30.91 
8. 35.03 
9. 31.63 
10. 39.66 
11. 35.18 
12. 30.90 

Great! Solves 1 and 10 I did the wrong OLL alg. I'll race to sub-30. So many 30.xx! Can't wait for next week!


----------



## BECubed (Jan 8, 2018)

Podiums for Round 2:

Huge congratulations for everyone who podiumed!

1st Place: @PapaSmurf Smurf w/ a 22.47 Average!
2nd Place: @JustAnotherGenericCuber w/ a 25.98 Average!
3rd Place: @ExultantCarn w/ a 26.32 Average!

Round 3 Scrambles:
1. B2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 U B2 U2 R U' F D' F2 D' R' F L' D2 
2. U' F D' F' R' F2 U2 R' F' R2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 D2 L
3. F' R2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B2 R' B2 L D' B D2 F' D2 L2 U 
4. U2 R' U2 R B2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 D U L' U F' D2 U L' U' R2 
5. U R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U L R D' L D' B D F L U2 
6. D' R2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 L D F R D' F L' U2 L D2 
7. U R L2 B D' B2 R' F' L' D F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 D' R2 U2 B'
8. B2 L' D' R' F2 B L' D F B' U2 F2 B2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 R' L2 F2 
9. B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D' B D' B2 L' U B U2 R F2 D2
10. B' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 B' U R2 U' R2 D' L' B F2 
11. R2 U' F' L2 U2 R' B' D F L' F2 U' F2 U L2 D' F2 D' L2 U' B2 
12. R2 D2 R D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L B2 D B U2 R' B L B' R' F2 R'

Erik
Round 3
Sub 20
Gan Air SM
CFOP:

19.43, 22.94, 20.86, 22.77, 22.24, 21.34, 20.84, (14.22), 20.77, 20.16, (31.32), 20.86 = 21.22!

The 14 was an overall PB!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 8, 2018)

BECubed said:


> Podiums for Round 2:
> 
> Huge congratulations for everyone who podiumed!
> 
> ...


Are you going to post everybody? Then we can see our progress.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 8, 2018)

Wombat
Round 3
Race to Sub-30
Cube: GTS2M
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 28.26 2/3
1: 24.00
2: 31.93
3: 29.91
4: (20.30) PB!
5: 26.72
6: 29.71
7: 24.61
8: 32.23
9: (32.46)
10: 23.66
11: 27.80
12: 32.02


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jan 8, 2018)

ExultantCarn
Round 3
Sub 25
Weilong GTS2M
Method: CFOP
avg of 12: 29.67
Time List:
1. 23.79 B2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 U B2 U2 R U' F D' F2 D' R' F L' D2 
2. (36.68) U' F D' F' R' F2 U2 R' F' R2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 D2 L 
3. 28.14 F' R2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B2 R' B2 L D' B D2 F' D2 L2 U 
4. 36.11 U2 R' U2 R B2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 D U L' U F' D2 U L' U' R2 
5. 29.02 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U L R D' L D' B D F L U2 
6. 29.50 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 L D F R D' F L' U2 L D2 
7. 29.21 U R L2 B D' B2 R' F' L' D F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 D' R2 U2 B' 
8. 35.32 B2 L' D' R' F2 B L' D F B' U2 F2 B2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 R' L2 F2 
9. (23.43) B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D' B D' B2 L' U B U2 R F2 D2 
10. 27.05 B' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 B' U R2 U' R2 D' L' B F2 
11. 28.23 R2 U' F' L2 U2 R' B' D F L' F2 U' F2 U L2 D' F2 D' L2 U' B2 
12. 30.31 R2 D2 R D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L B2 D B U2 R' B L B' R' F2 R'
Fail Average lol


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 9, 2018)

PapaSmurf
Round 3
Sub 20
Gts2 M
ZZ
Ao12: 22.37

Times
1. 25.43
2. 21.02
3. (15.80)
4. 21.57
5. 20.86
6. 21.40
7. 24.80
8. 21.11
9. (26.25)
10. 24.89
11. 22.66
12. 19.96

Pretty consistent, although in an ideal world, more sub 20s would be nice.


----------



## BECubed (Jan 13, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Are you going to post everybody? Then we can see our progress.


Sure, I can in the future. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 13, 2018)

BECubed said:


> Sure, I can in the future. Thanks for the suggestion


Yep. Also could you put when the round ends or are you going to post every Sunday? 
Better get mine in.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 14, 2018)

I'll have mine in before tonight.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 15, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 3
Race to Sub-30
Cube: Moyu 50mm
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 32.72
*
1. 30.23
2. 31.71
3. 30.27
4. 34.52
5. 31.21
6. 37.92
7. 31.79
8. 32.29
9. (41.90)
10. (27.51)
11. 30.06
12. 37.22

Good! I'll be faster next week!


----------



## BECubed (Jan 15, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> CornerCutter
> Round 3
> Race to Sub-30
> Cube: Moyu 50mm
> ...


Great!


----------



## BECubed (Jan 15, 2018)

Scrambles for Round 4!

Erik
Round 4
Sub 20
Gan Air SM
CFOP:

Counting 16  and 24 
The 13 was overall PB. Reconstruction:
x2 y2 U' r U' r' R' D' // CROSS (6)
R U' R' U' L U' L' // F2L-1 (7)
U' R U R' U R' U' R // F2L-2 (7)
U' L' U' L U' y L U L' // F2L-3 (8)
L' U2 L U' L' U' L // F2L-4 (7)
U r U' r' U' r U r' F U F' // OLL (11)
U y' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL (17)

= 4.8 TPS!

1. 21.31 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B R2 B2 R2 B2 F' U B2 D L R D L F' U' R2 
2. 16.95 F' R2 B2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 U' R2 B R' F2 U' F R' B2 
3. 22.30 U2 R2 B D2 L2 D2 F' R2 F R2 B D' L2 D2 L F R' B' D' B2 L 
4. 19.87 R D' F2 U L' F2 L U2 F D2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 R F2 R2 D2 L 
5. 24.32 U2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D L2 B2 L2 D' F D2 R D2 F U2 R' D' L' F2 
6. (27.37) U F' B' L' U D2 F2 U2 R U B2 L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 
7. 19.64 L' F R' F2 B' U R' F2 D' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 B D2 F' 
8. 19.27 B' R D2 B2 U2 L' D2 L2 U2 R F2 L2 D R' U2 B' L2 F' L' B2 
9. 20.08 F' R2 F' L2 U' B' R2 U R' D2 R F2 L' D2 R' U2 D2 R2 F2 B' 
10. 19.77 L U2 L' F2 L D2 U2 R B2 D2 R D' L F L' D' R F' D B 
11. 20.02 R' B' L' F' D' R2 U2 F' R2 F D F2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 B2 
12. (13.29) D F2 U R2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L' F D L2 R U B' R D' U2 L'

= 20.35 Ao12


----------



## BECubed (Jan 15, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> My OH average just dropped from 55 to 35 seconds. Overnight lol. I'm going to start competing now that I can do an average in a semi reasonable time frame



That is how it was for me! Do you use full OLL and PLL? Using 2-look slowed me down alot. The great thing about OH is that lookahead is easy, and you really just have to have good TPS, get used to the cube, and practice.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 15, 2018)

Haven't done OH all week, so here goes!
PapaSmurf
Round 3
Sub 20
Gts2 M
ZZ
Ao12: 21.46

Times:
1. 21.77
2. (17.84)
3. 20.98
4. 21.60
5. 20.62
6. 19.30
7. 20.04
8. 24.17
9. 24.86
10. 22.19
11.19.11
12. (28.42)


----------



## DhruvA (Jan 16, 2018)

Race to Sub 20
Valk 3
CFOP
Ao12- 22.61
24.477
21.425
22.914
21.823
24.679
(18.992)
(26.293)
21.635
23.296
21.885
24.809
19.158


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 16, 2018)

Wombat
Round 4
Race to Sub-30
Cube: GTS2M
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 28.46 3/3!
1: 32.60
2: 24.40
3: 26.95
4: 27.16
5: 26.41
6: 32.26
7: (21.14)
8: (36.59)
9: 29.98
10: 27.87
11: 27.94
12: 29.08

I will start sub-25 next week.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 23, 2018)

Wombat
Round 5
Race to Sub-25
Cube: GTS2M
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 27.72
1: 24.79
2: 30.42
3: 29.89
4: 24.52
5: 29.30
6: 23.88
7: (23.60)
8: 29.61
9: 29.78
10: 29.08
11: 25.97
12: (35.30)

I'm using my own scrambles this week since no scrambles were posted.


----------



## BECubed (Jan 24, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Wombat
> Round 5
> Race to Sub-25
> Cube: GTS2M
> ...


Haha, sorry I'm late. Homework was insane this week! I'll post the scrambles.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 24, 2018)

BECubed said:


> Haha, sorry I'm late. Homework was insane this week! I'll post the scrambles.


Would you like me to redo this round with your scrambles?


----------



## BECubed (Jan 24, 2018)

Erik
Round 5
Race to Sub 20!
Cube: Gan Air SM
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 19.62!! YAYAYAYAYAY!       

1. 20.70 L2 U' B' L' D2 L2 D' F' R' D R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D L2 U' B
2. 16.07 B2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R D' L2 D2 B' R D' F U' L
3. 21.20 L' U2 R' U2 D F' L F' R' B' U2 R2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 B2
4. 19.67 L2 B' D2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 L2 F U2 D R D' F2 U2 F' L B' R'
5. 17.89 L2 B2 D R2 D U F2 U L2 B2 L2 F' R' D2 B' U' R2 B2 D2 B' L2
6. 20.82 L' U' F' U2 B' D' F L' U L2 F' U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2
7. 17.88 F U2 B2 D' B' U' L2 D2 F R' U2 D2 F2 R L2 D2 B2 L F2 R'
8. 21.05 L D2 L F2 D2 L' D2 L F2 B' U' R' B' D B' R U' F2 R'
9. 20.10 L D2 L D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 R' B' D' B F2 U' F D R' U2
10. 24.03 B2 F2 D2 L D2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 L' U' L' R' D' F U' L U2 R2 F'
11. 20.03 L' F' U2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 L2 U' L U L' D' U' B U R2
12. 16.90 L F2 L2 B D2 U2 F L2 D2 B L B' R2 U2 F U2 R D'


----------



## BECubed (Jan 24, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Would you like me to redo this round with your scrambles?


No need! Great average by the way


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 24, 2018)

BECubed said:


> No need! Great average by the way


Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 24, 2018)

PapaSmurf
Round 5
Sub 20
Gts2 M
ZZ
Ao12: 22.5

Times:
1. 18.82
2. 22.19
3. 19.42
4. 24.43 (with petrus)
5. (17.63)
6. 19.88
7. (29.90)
8. 26.20
9. 17.89
10. 25.81
11. 23.94
12. 26.40

Well, that went downhill after solve 6.


----------



## BECubed (Jan 28, 2018)

New Scrambles for Round 6:

Erik
Round 6
Sub 19
Gan Air SM
CFOP
Ao12: 19.93

Time List:
1. 18.52 R U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U' L B' F L2 B2 R D U' 
2. 20.57 F2 B2 U F' D F' U' B D' L' R2 U2 D B2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 
3. 17.88 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' R2 L U F' U F2 R F D' F L2 R2 
4. 19.24 R F2 R2 B F2 D2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 F' D F L2 D' U' B L U2 
5. 19.54 R' U2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 B D' F L' U' B' L2 R' U2 R' 
6. 23.24 R U D B2 R2 F2 B' L' U' R' U2 R2 F2 U2 B U2 B' U2 D2 B 
7. 24.65 L' B' U' R' L' D R2 B U L2 F' D2 L2 F2 B' R2 F2 L2 U 
8. 14.90 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 D L2 D' L U R2 F' R B' D2 B2 D' B 
9. 19.59 U B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D2 B F' U' R' U2 L' R2 B' D2 B' 
10. 21.18 L2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 D2 B R2 U' R D' R B L F' R F' 
11. 20.03 R' D2 B2 L B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B' L B2 U' B L2 B D R U' 
12. 19.53 R' L2 F D L B2 U D L' U L2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D B2 U' B

I went to a comp this week and kind of failed 3x3 OH, but it would've been sub 23 without the plus 2


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 29, 2018)

PapaSmurf
Round 6
Sub 20
Valk3 Power M
ZZ (and one with Petrus)
Ao12: 21.71

1. 18.02
2. 23.34
3. 17.52
4. 18.53
5. 22.34
6. 22.34
7. 24.58
8. 23.43
9. 28.04
10. 18.96
11. (28.98)
12. (17.05)

I need to practise more. I've been stuck at just over 20 for ages.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 30, 2018)

Wombat
Round 6
Race to Sub-25
Cube: GTS2M
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 26.84
1: 23.77
2: 25.63
3: (31.81)
4: 22.34
5: 25.85
6: 26.46
7: 29.33
8: 26.78
9: (20.17)
10: 27.80
11: 29.74
12: 30.73


----------



## BECubed (Jan 30, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Wombat
> Round 6
> Race to Sub-25
> Cube: GTS2M
> ...


Nice!


----------



## BECubed (Jan 30, 2018)

PapaSmurf said:


> PapaSmurf
> Round 6
> Sub 20
> Valk3 Power M
> ...


I don't know much about ZZ, but when I used it I went on CSTimer and tried to sub 17 EOLine scrambles and that helped, but I don't use ZZ anymore so....


----------



## greentgoatgal (Feb 10, 2018)

Are you keeping up with rankings?


----------



## BECubed (Feb 13, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> Are you keeping up with rankings?


I'm not sure. Can you guys just do your own scrambles this week? Schoolwork has been insane this week.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 15, 2018)

Wombat
Round 7
Race to Sub-25
Cube: GTS2M
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 26.57
1: 24.40
2: 24.79
3: 24.81
4: (23.14)
5: 25.10
6: 27.45 (not a typo)
7: 27.45
8: (32.96)
9: 24.52
10: 31.32
11: 24.93
12: 30.95


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 20, 2018)

Round 7
Race to sub 30
Valk Power M
CFOP
Avg 12: 29.62

Time List:
1. 29.41
2. 32.21
3. 27.00
4. 31.92
5. 31.63
6. 28.50
7. 28.86
8. 26.06
9. 35.26
10. 25.36
11. 39.88
12. 22.51


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 28, 2018)

Good Day,

I am curios if new scrambles will be posted soon or not. There is no rush what so ever but I figured that I would check. Thanks


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 1, 2018)

I will be posting the scrambles when BECubed can't.

Round 8 Scrambles:
1: R' B D F2 B2 U F' L B R D2 L2 U2 B F2 U B' U' L' D2 L B R2 F2 B2
2: D2 L R U F2 D R U2 F' B2 R' U D R2 B D' R' B2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 B D2
3: D2 R U2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 B' F U L2 F2 R' B D' U R2 F L F2 U' B2 U' L'
4: L2 F R B2 R2 U B2 L B' F2 R2 D' F2 B2 U2 L2 D U B D2 U B2 U' D' B
5: U2 F L2 U2 B' D2 L' D U2 B2 U' F U' F U2 D2 B' U2 R' F' L2 R2 U2 D2 R2
6: U' L U2 F2 U' R' F L2 B D' U F B2 R D2 B2 U D' F U2 R2 D2 B' R U
7: B F2 D' B2 F' D2 R F2 R' B F' U L' F B' R L' U' D R' F' U L D B
8: R' U' R2 D2 F2 R U R2 U L2 D' F' B2 R2 U B2 R' B2 F' L2 R2 F R L B2
9: F' U' F2 B' L2 B L' R B2 R2 D2 F R2 D2 L U2 L' B2 D' B2 R' B R2 B R2
10: R' D2 L' R F L' R2 D2 B' U' F' U L' R B' L2 R' F U B F U2 L' D' F
11: B U2 L B' U' L2 U2 F2 R2 F D B' U B R U F' U D L2 B' D' L2 R U'
12: D B L2 R B' U F2 U2 F U R F2 B R2 B2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L D' F' L2 F B2

I will try to get the scrambles out on schedule next time.
Scrambles generated by: https://ruwix.com/puzzle-scramble-generator/?type=rubiks-cube


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 1, 2018)

Wombat
Round 8
Race to Sub-25
Cube: GTS2M
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 25.55
1: 23.30
2: 22.55
3: 26.97
4: 30.37
5: 24.96
6: (21.95)
7: 25.90
8: 25.85
9: 28.09
10: 24.61
11: (31.83)
12: 22.89

I'm pretty happy with this avg, it's a near PB. Not happy with the counting 30 though...


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 2, 2018)

Round 8
Race to sub 30
Cube: Valk M
avg of 12: 26.89

Time List:
1. 27.03 
2. (14.21) PB
3. 26.41 
4. 26.98 
5. 31.77 
6. 25.59 
7. (33.59) Not PB : )
8. 23.51 
9. 28.00 
10. 24.77 
11. 32.41 
12. 22.43


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 2, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Round 8
> Race to sub 30
> Cube: Valk M
> avg of 12: 26.89
> ...


Nice 14! One second better than my PB.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 2, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Nice 14! One second better than my PB.


Thank you very much! I was super happy when I stopped the timer and it was sub 15.


----------



## ExultantCarn (Mar 2, 2018)

Round 8
GTS M
CFOP
Sub 25
avg of 12: 26.95

Time List:
1. (20.77) 1: R' B D F2 B2 U F' L B R D2 L2 U2 B F2 U B' U' L' D2 L B R2 F2 B2 
2. 21.45 2: D2 L R U F2 D R U2 F' B2 R' U D R2 B D' R' B2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 B D2 
3. 27.09 3: D2 R U2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 B' F U L2 F2 R' B D' U R2 F L F2 U' B2 U' L' 
4. 27.68 4: L2 F R B2 R2 U B2 L B' F2 R2 D' F2 B2 U2 L2 D U B D2 U B2 U' D' B 
5. 28.94 5: U2 F L2 U2 B' D2 L' D U2 B2 U' F U' F U2 D2 B' U2 R' F' L2 R2 U2 D2 R2 
6. (32.67) 6: U' L U2 F2 U' R' F L2 B D' U F B2 R D2 B2 U D' F U2 R2 D2 B' R U 
7. 31.61 7: B F2 D' B2 F' D2 R F2 R' B F' U L' F B' R L' U' D R' F' U L D B 
8. 24.31 8: R' U' R2 D2 F2 R U R2 U L2 D' F' B2 R2 U B2 R' B2 F' L2 R2 F R L B2 
9. 25.96 9: F' U' F2 B' L2 B L' R B2 R2 D2 F R2 D2 L U2 L' B2 D' B2 R' B R2 B R2 
10. 27.59 10: R' D2 L' R F L' R2 D2 B' U' F' U L' R B' L2 R' F U B F U2 L' D' F 
11. 25.79 11: B U2 L B' U' L2 U2 F2 R2 F D B' U B R U F' U D L2 B' D' L2 R U' 
12. 29.04 12: D B L2 R B' U F2 U2 F U R F2 B R2 B2 L2 F2 B2 R2 L D' F' L2 F B2


----------



## BECubed (Mar 3, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I will be posting the scrambles when BECubed can't.
> 
> Round 8 Scrambles:
> 1: R' B D F2 B2 U F' L B R D2 L2 U2 B F2 U B' U' L' D2 L B R2 F2 B2
> ...


Thanks for taking responsibility, I will no longer be posting scrambles. Life is too busy.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 3, 2018)

BECubed said:


> Thanks for taking responsibility, I will no longer be posting scrambles. Life is too busy.


I completely understand and I'm happy to take over.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 3, 2018)

Timesheet:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xm-1iTjvsloNaXmwFXzoIq7_5TJpg43d17_uMueDGVc/edit?usp=sharing
It's not the best, but I'm very new to Google Docs.

What day would you guys like me to post scrambles?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 3, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Timesheet:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xm-1iTjvsloNaXmwFXzoIq7_5TJpg43d17_uMueDGVc/edit?usp=sharing
> It's not the best, but I'm very new to Google Docs.
> 
> What day would you guys like me to post scrambles?


I like the spreadsheet a lot and I was trying to use that for the race thread that I am in charge of, but I was unable to open the spreadsheet from the thread once I signed out. How were you able to get it to work? And, What did I do wrong? Thank you very much.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 3, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> What day would you guys like me to post scrambles?


I am completely fine with you posting the results and scrambles any day of the week, especially since it is up to you and when ever you have the time to do so. There is never a rush for them, and if you ever fall behind on posting the scrambles or the such, I will be more then happy to help in anyway that you need. Thank you though very much for doing the scrambles and results.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 3, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I like the spreadsheet a lot and I was trying to use that for the race thread that I am in charge of, but I was unable to open the spreadsheet from the thread once I signed out. How were you able to get it to work? And, What did I do wrong? Thank you very much.


I clicked the "SHARE" button and played around with the options.



cubeshepherd said:


> I am completely fine with you posting the results and scrambles any day of the week, especially since it is up to you and when ever you have the time to do so. There is never a rush for them, and if you ever fall behind on posting the scrambles or the such, I will be more then happy to help in anyway that you need. Thank you though very much for doing the scrambles and results.


I will try to start posting on the weekends, I might post the new scrambles tomorrow if I can.


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Mar 4, 2018)

Roman
Round-1
Race to Sub 35
GTS 2 M
Roux

1. 38.606
2. (27.849)
3. 41.617
4. 46.893
5. 36.3
6. 31.889
7. 30.823
8. 43.141
9. (55.008)
10. 44.638
11. 39.592
12. 52.465

Average: 40.596


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 4, 2018)

*Round 8 Results:*


Spoiler



*https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xm-1iTjvsloNaXmwFXzoIq7_5TJpg43d17_uMueDGVc/edit?usp=sharing*



Welcome, @Mr.Roux86! Nice profile picture!

*Round 9 Expected Closing Time: Sunday, March 11th.
*
Scrambles Generated By:


Spoiler



https://ruwix.com/puzzle-scramble-generator/?type=rubiks-cube



1: U L R2 B2 R' B D U' L' D' L2 F' B2 L2 F' U F' R' U' D' B L' F2 U' L
2: F B' R2 L2 D' B L' U2 B' R D' F U2 D2 R' B' D2 B' D R' U' L' D2 L F'
3: F U' R' D B2 U2 B2 F R B D F' B L' R' B2 L2 R2 D2 F' D U B U' D2
4: R2 L2 B2 R' D L B' D L' F2 U2 L D U L B D2 R D' L D' U L F' D2
5: U' D2 F L U R F2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 F D2 F' D2 R2 F R' D2 U
6: R2 U2 R2 D' R' F B' L2 B' L' B D' F B' U' F' B' L' F D' B' R' D' F' L
7: F2 D L D' U B F2 L F2 B L2 D' U B' R2 U B2 U R' L' U F L2 U2 F2
8: B' D R2 U2 R2 D' L D' B2 R U' B2 U F' U2 F' L' D2 B' U2 D R2 F' D R2
9: F' U D' F' U2 D B2 U2 D' F L D2 F' D B2 D2 U2 L' F2 D F2 D2 B' D2 L
10: B D2 R' L U' F' R2 D' U' B2 D R' D2 L2 D2 U2 B' L R' B2 F L2 B' F2 U'
11: F L' R2 B2 L D' F' R' F B2 L U' L' F' U' L B U' R' D' F2 D' L U' F
12: D2 B' U B' U L D' B2 D2 B2 R' B2 D B U2 F2 R' U2 R2 F R2 D L R2 F

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Mar 4, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Nice profile picture!


Thanks


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 4, 2018)

Wombat
Round 9
Race to Sub-25
Cube: GTS2M
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 24.94 1/3
1: 20.80
2: 20.26
3: 20.74
4: 29.62
5: 26.86
6: 23.89
7: 28.58
8: 23.84
9: 26.63
10: 28.14
11: (30.10)
12: (19.93)

Very happy with this average!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 4, 2018)

Round 9
Race to sub 30
avg of 12: 25.72 3/3 Time to lower my goal. Next week I will be shooting for sub 25.

Time List:
1. 29.02 
2. 25.47 
3. 25.56 
4. (32.35) 
5. 25.81 
6. (22.61)
7. 23.75 
8. 22.97 
9. 27.58 
10. 23.19 
11. 26.84 
12. 27.01


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Mar 4, 2018)

Roman
Round-2
Race to Sub 35
GTS 2 M
Roux

1.49.535
2.41.711
3. 49.176
4. 29.721
5.50.569
6.30.624
7.42.568
8.41.396
9.(26.173) (pb)
10.36.663
11.(53.170)
12.38.540

Average -----> 41.050


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 6, 2018)

New spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/158n5ROV_b0DuIZsuQRR585NvCZRySOKEMay0qlQ_xyk/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## ExultantCarn (Mar 11, 2018)

Round 9
Sub 25
avg of 12: 27.05

Time List:
1. 25.68 1: U L R2 B2 R' B D U' L' D' L2 F' B2 L2 F' U F' R' U' D' B L' F2 U' L 
2. 27.82 2: F B' R2 L2 D' B L' U2 B' R D' F U2 D2 R' B' D2 B' D R' U' L' D2 L F' 
3. 26.47 3: F U' R' D B2 U2 B2 F R B D F' B L' R' B2 L2 R2 D2 F' D U B U' D2 
4. 25.79 4: R2 L2 B2 R' D L B' D L' F2 U2 L D U L B D2 R D' L D' U L F' D2 
5. 26.70 5: U' D2 F L U R F2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 F D2 F' D2 R2 F R' D2 U 
6. (34.25) 6: R2 U2 R2 D' R' F B' L2 B' L' B D' F B' U' F' B' L' F D' B' R' D' F' L 
7. 25.51+ 7: F2 D L D' U B F2 L F2 B L2 D' U B' R2 U B2 U R' L' U F L2 U2 F2 
8. (24.90) 8: B' D R2 U2 R2 D' L D' B2 R U' B2 U F' U2 F' L' D2 B' U2 D R2 F' D R2 
9. 25.79 9: F' U D' F' U2 D B2 U2 D' F L D2 F' D B2 D2 U2 L' F2 D F2 D2 B' D2 L 
10. 31.57 10: B D2 R' L U' F' R2 D' U' B2 D R' D2 L2 D2 U2 B' L R' B2 F L2 B' F2 U' 
11. 26.72 11: F L' R2 B2 L D' F' R' F B2 L U' L' F' U' L B U' R' D' F2 D' L U' F 
12. 28.44 12: D2 B' U B' U L D' B2 D2 B2 R' B2 D B U2 F2 R' U2 R2 F R2 D L R2 F


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 11, 2018)

*Round 9 Results:


Spoiler



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/158n5ROV_b0DuIZsuQRR585NvCZRySOKEMay0qlQ_xyk/edit?usp=sharing


*
Congratulations to @cubeshepherd on graduating sub 30!

*Round 10 Expected Closing Time: Sunday, March 18th.*

Scrambles Generated by:


Spoiler



https://ruwix.com/puzzle-scramble-generator/?type=rubiks-cube



1: B U B2 L2 U2 L F' L' B2 U F L2 F' B U R' U F' R B' D U L2 U2 L
2: B2 R2 D2 L F2 R L' D' L2 F' D' U' F' U2 F2 L R' D2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R2 B2
3: R L2 F' L2 D L F' R B F2 U2 L U R B F' U2 D' R' U' F2 U2 D L' U
4: L F2 B L2 R' F L2 U R2 D' R' L2 D R2 B R' L U' D2 B L2 R2 D B2 R2
5: F2 U D B D R F' B U2 L U' R' F' L2 B2 D2 L' R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 D U
6: R D2 R2 B2 R U2 B2 R B F' R2 B2 F' D2 L2 D2 U' R2 B2 F' R2 D' L2 D B'
7: F2 B' R' B' L' F2 B' L D2 L U R2 L D R' U F' D2 L2 F L' B U' R' D'
8: B' R2 L' B D' R' D' L B2 F' L B2 U' B2 L' B2 R D2 U' B R' D2 B F D2
9: B' F U D' R B F2 U' D B D2 L' R B' D L2 F' U' F' L' U' F' D R L2
10: R B' U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F' R2 D' U' F' L2 U2 F' R' D U L U2 R2 L B' D2 L
11: B' F' L2 B' L' D2 R L2 F B D L' B2 U D R2 F B' L B' D2 R2 U2 R2 F'
12: B' D' F' B' L' B F U L F R L2 U2 D L B2 R2 B' U' B2 L' B F' U2 B2

Good luck!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 11, 2018)

Wombat
Round 10
Race to Sub-25
Cube: GTS2M
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 22.43 2/3 Tied my PB!
1: 23.83
2: 21.34
3: (27.20)
4: 23.02
5: 21.60
6: 17.26
7: 23.24
8: 24.17
9: (16.21)
10: 24.40
11: 24.29
12: 21.24

I'm very happy with the counting 17.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 12, 2018)

Round 10
Sub 25
avg of 12: 25.15 0/3 If it had not been for that counting 30.39 I would have been sub 25. O well there is always another week. 

Time List:
1. 23.23
2. 27.56 
3. 21.94 
4. 22.23 
5. (31.30) 
6. 30.39 
7. 25.13 
8. (21.77) 
9. 24.41 
10. 23.46 
11. 24.98 
12. 28.15


----------



## Merp (Mar 12, 2018)

Prem The Cuber
Round 10
Race to sub-1
Thunderclap
Ao12: 1:01.557

Times: 
1:21.54, 1:04.44, 53.30, (38.62), (1:32.43), 51.81, 56.44, 1:07.26, 49.67, 49.76, 59.61, 1:21.74

I'm so happy!!! Even though I didn't get sub 1 avg I'm so happy. I got my new PB single and Average of 12. And also PB counting single!


----------



## DCG (Mar 12, 2018)

DCG
Round 1
sub-18
GTS2

Average of 12: 18.64
1. 18.66
2. (22.17) 
3. 17.17
4. 20.01 
5. 17.75 
6. 19.25 
7. 18.32 
8. 18.97 
9. 16.51 
10. (15.66) 
11. 19.58 
12. 20.13


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 15, 2018)

I need to get doing this again.
PapaSmurf
Round 10
Sub 20
ZZ
Power 3 M
Average: 21.56
1. 18.33
2. 21.15
3. 18.18
4. 20.25
5. 17.89
6. (28.50)
7. 28.13
8. 24.33
9. 21.51
10. (16.52)
11. 24.93
12. 20.90

And it was looking so good after solve 5...


----------



## DhruvA (Mar 17, 2018)

Race to sub 22
ao12-21.158
21.616, 20.894, 23.680, 21.688, (23.928), 23.914, 22.272, 23.092, (16.207), 18.554, 16.998, 18.872
Last 5 solves form 18.141 PB average!


----------



## ExultantCarn (Mar 18, 2018)

Round 10
Sub 25
avg of 12: 23.38
Time List:
1. 18.49 B U B2 L2 U2 L F' L' B2 U F L2 F' B U R' U F' R B' D U L2 U2 L 
2. (37.73) B2 R2 D2 L F2 R L' D' L2 F' D' U' F' U2 F2 L R' D2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R2 B2 
3. (17.12) R L2 F' L2 D L F' R B F2 U2 L U R B F' U2 D' R' U' F2 U2 D L' U 
4. 19.06 L F2 B L2 R' F L2 U R2 D' R' L2 D R2 B R' L U' D2 B L2 R2 D B2 R2 
5. 25.92 F2 U D B D R F' B U2 L U' R' F' L2 B2 D2 L' R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 D U 
6. 23.86 R D2 R2 B2 R U2 B2 R B F' R2 B2 F' D2 L2 D2 U' R2 B2 F' R2 D' L2 D B' 
7. 22.90 F2 B' R' B' L' F2 B' L D2 L U R2 L D R' U F' D2 L2 F L' B U' R' D' 
8. 20.08 B' R2 L' B D' R' D' L B2 F' L B2 U' B2 L' B2 R D2 U' B R' D2 B F D2 
9. 23.20 B' F U D' R B F2 U' D B D2 L' R B' D L2 F' U' F' L' U' F' D R L2 
10. 24.28 R B' U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F' R2 D' U' F' L2 U2 F' R' D U L U2 R2 L B' D2 L 
11. 22.03 B' F' L2 B' L' D2 R L2 F B D L' B2 U D R2 F B' L B' D2 R2 U2 R2 F' 
12. 33.93 B' D' F' B' L' B F U L F R L2 U2 D L B2 R2 B' U' B2 L' B F' U2 B2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 18, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Round 10 Expected Closing Time: Sunday, March 18th.


Today's the 18th, Yes?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 18, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Today's the 18th, Yes?


Yep, just got on to do that, I've been busy today.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 18, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Yep, just got on to do that, I've been busy today.


No worries at all. I was just checking, but thank you for getting/going to get it done. Much appreciated.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 18, 2018)

*Round 10 Results:


Spoiler



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/158n5ROV_b0DuIZsuQRR585NvCZRySOKEMay0qlQ_xyk/edit?usp=sharing



Round 11 Expected Closing Time: Sunday, March 25th.
*
Scrambles Generated by:


Spoiler



https://ruwix.com/puzzle-scramble-generator/?type=rubiks-cube



1: D' F2 R2 U' R F B' R' F2 B' D2 F' R L' U' B2 U' B' D L U R' F2 U2 L2
2: D2 L F' D U' F B' L2 F B R' F2 L U' L' R2 U B' F' U' L' D L R2 B'
3: U2 B' F U F U' R2 B' D' R2 F R' B2 L' U2 R L2 F' U2 F R' U2 R F' R'
4: U' D' L' R2 D2 L F2 U B R' B2 R D2 F U' R2 F U' F L2 B R' U2 B' L2
5: L' F L2 U' B' D2 L D U L R2 U2 D B R' D' L B' R2 U D B2 L' D U2
6: B L' D U B2 L B L F' R' B' U' L B L2 R' D2 L2 B' F R' L' F' U R2
7: B R D' L D2 F2 R2 B D R' F U R2 F R2 L' F' R2 L U' L2 D L2 D B2
8: F D2 F2 D L R F' B2 D F D' L D2 R F2 R D F' R D' L' R2 D F' B'
9: F2 L' F U2 B R B U' B' L' F B' L2 U2 F' B L' D' L' D U' R2 U D F'
10: D2 R U F' L R U L' D B D F2 B L F2 U F2 U2 L' B F U2 B2 D' L
11: F' D' B2 L' R U2 R F' L' B' D2 L' B2 L2 D' B2 F R' U' L2 B U' L2 D' F'
12: F L D2 B2 U2 D2 R F' D' R F U D R D2 L' B' L2 D' R D B' L' B R'

Good luck!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 18, 2018)

Round 11
Sub 25
avg of 12: 23.66 1/3

Time List:
1. 20.58 
2. 25.28 
3. 21.65 
4. 22.58 
5. (28.46) 
6. 25.77 
7. 25.98 
8. 25.70 
9. 21.83 
10. (16.97) 
11. 26.51 
12. 20.70


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 19, 2018)

Wombat
Round 11
Race to Sub-25
Cube: GTS2M
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 24.56 3/3!
1: 21.09
2: 24.84
3: 26.36
4: 24.72
5: 24.18
6: 24.44
7: (27.96)
8: 23.09
9: 26.13
10: 25.14
11: 25.62
12: 20.80

Time for sub 20!


----------



## DCG (Mar 21, 2018)

DCG
Round 11
sub-18
GTS2M
CFOP

Average of 12: 18.74
1. 21.02 
2. 18.24 
3. 18.62 
4. 16.95 
5. 17.15 
6. (22.10) 
7. (16.03) 
8. 19.76 
9. 17.56 
10. 18.43
11. 21.38 
12. 18.29


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 22, 2018)

Race to sub-25

26.09 24.07 23.94 27.78 27.70 26.68 24.49 23.33 26.96 23.50 27.80 25.96 = 25.72


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 26, 2018)

*Round 11 Results:


Spoiler



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/158n5ROV_b0DuIZsuQRR585NvCZRySOKEMay0qlQ_xyk/edit?usp=sharing


*
*Round 12 Expected Closing Time: Sunday, April 1st.*

Scrambles Generated by: cstimer

1: F R2 D R2 D F2 U2 B2 D L2 U F2 B U B2 D R' B' L' D'
2: U F' U' L2 D' F2 R' F R2 L' U2 L2 D R2 U R2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2
3: U R' L' D' B R' D2 B2 D' R' F2 U2 F2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 F2 R
4: B2 U' F R2 F D R' L D' L2 B U2 D2 R2 D2 B U2 D2 B2 L2
5: R B' L U' B U2 F U2 R' U2 F R2 F' D2 F U2 F' U2 F R2
6: B2 D2 R2 B U2 F D2 F' R2 F2 U2 D' F' U2 L' B2 D2 R' U B2 D'
7: R2 F' U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 R' B2 L B' D2 U' F' L D' U2 L'
8: R D' B2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 B' L' B' F2
9: U2 B U' R2 D2 L B2 D L F' U2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2
10: F' R2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 L B' U2 L R D B' D2 U'
11: F2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 U' F2 R U B2 F R2 F' U' B2 F2 R'
12: B U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D F R B D' R D2 L R2 B2

Sorry about the late scrambles, I was very busy yesterday.

Good luck!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 27, 2018)

Round 12
Sub 25
avg of 12: 23.47 2/3 Nice way to start and end the average with a 18 and both only being the only sub 20 solves.

Time List:
1. 18.65
2. 25.30 
3. 23.37
4. 24.59 
5. (26.20) 
6. 25.96
7. 24.87
8. 25.37
9. 20.81
10. 23.70 
11. 22.04 
12. (18.08)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 29, 2018)

Wombat
Round 12
Race to Sub-20
Cube: GTS2M
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 22.71
1: 20.14
2: 23.47
3: 24.61
4: (25.00)
5: 22.51
6: 22.84
7: 23.56
8: 25.17
9: 19.91
10: (19.83)
11: 20.17
12: 24.92


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 1, 2018)

*Round 12 Results:


Spoiler



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/158n5ROV_b0DuIZsuQRR585NvCZRySOKEMay0qlQ_xyk/edit?usp=sharing



Round 13 Expected Closing Time: Sunday, April 8th.
*
Scrambles Generated By: cstimer

1: U2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F' U2 F U2 R D' B F2 U L R' U F'
2: F2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 U' L2 U2 L' D' U F L' R2 B D2 R'
3: F2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L' D' B' R2 B' R U2 F R'
4: F2 R D2 R2 U2 R' F2 D2 U2 R F2 B' R2 B F2 R U B R' B'
5: D2 L' F2 D' R F2 U' F R D2 F2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 L' B2 U2 D
6: D2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F' U2 D' L' R' U' F' U' B' D2 R2 U
7: U R2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 U' R2 L D R2 B F2 R B R' B
8: L' F' D F' U F2 R2 B R U B2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2
9: U R' B' L F D2 L U2 R2 D L2 B U2 B R2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' R2
10: D U2 B2 R' F2 U2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 R F L' D2 R F L U' B2 R'
11: U2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 U F' U L' U' R D' U' L2 R F U'
12: U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 R U2 L F U2 F' R B F2 U'

Good luck!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 2, 2018)

Round 13
Sub 25
avg of 12: 20.91 3/3 Well I guess that it is time to move on to sub 20. I am slowly getting closer to SR, which I would really like to get next month.

Time List:
1. 22.79 
2. 19.49 
3. 21.65 
4. 18.26 
5. 24.07 
6. 23.87 
7. 21.94 
8. 16.43 
9. (25.44)
10. 18.23 
11. (16.15) 
12. 22.33


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 6, 2018)

Wombat
Round 13
Race to Sub-20
Cube: GTS2M
Method: ZZ

Ao12: 24.93
1: 22.34
2: 27.75
3: 31.59
4: 24.69
5: 24.53
6: (19.54)
7: 22.49
8: 22.04
9: 30.87
10: 20.96
11: (33.28)
12: 21.99

I just switched to ZZ Sunday, so my average in very inconsistent.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 8, 2018)

*Round 13 Results:*
*


Spoiler



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/158n5ROV_b0DuIZsuQRR585NvCZRySOKEMay0qlQ_xyk/edit?usp=sharing


*
Congratulations to @cubeshepherd for graduating sub 25!

*Round 14 Expected Closing Time: Sunday, April 15th.*

Scrambles Generated by: cstimer

1: B' L2 D2 B D2 F L2 D2 B2 R2 D' B F2 L' U' L D R B L'
2: U R2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 U' R2 B' L U F2 U2 R' D' L D
3: B R2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 B' U' R B2 R' D' L F'
4: R' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D R2 D U2 B2 D2 R' D2 L2 F' L D B2 U F2
5: R' L U2 F D2 R2 L' U' F2 U2 B R2 L2 F L2 F2 D'
6: F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 U F2 D' B' R F2 R D2 F U2 B' D F2
7: D2 B2 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 R' B2 U B' D U' B R' B F D' F2
8: U' L2 B2 D L2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B F2 L' B D2 F R B' L' F'
9: D' B2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 D R2 F' U B2 L2 D F R' U' B L'
10: R' U2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 U B2 D' B2 L2 F' R' D L B2 L2 D' B2 U'
11: B' D' U' F2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 L B' F' R' D R' D2 F2
12: R' B' D F U' B R2 B' D' B2 R' F2 R U2 L F2 D2 B2 L B2

Good luck!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 8, 2018)

I hope I can join this thread.

Round 14
Sub 35 (May be a little too much, but Ill go for it)
Qiyi Warrior W M
CFOP
Ao12- 41.3323 0/3
1. 42.865
2. 45.131
3. 46.342
4. 37.783
5. 39.13
6. 38.557
7. 34.528
8. (52.434)
9. 39.17
10. 40.541
11. 49.292
12. (33.262)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 8, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I hope I can join this thread.
> 
> Round 14
> Sub 35 (May be a little too much, but Ill go for it)
> ...


Of course you can join this thread, and I glad that you have.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 8, 2018)

Round 14
Sub 20
avg of 12: 20.00 0/3 What are the ODD's. And for anyone that wants to see what I mean by what I just said, look at my post in the Race to sub 12/11/10 thread, and you will see the irony. https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/race-to-sub-12-11-10-5-and-10-3x3.64206/page-18

Time List:
1. 20.52
2. (14.73) 
3. (23.19) 
4. 22.12 
5. 21.30 
6. 19.45
7. 19.06 
8. 22.72 
9. 17.60 
10. 20.88 
11. 19.80 
12. 16.52


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 8, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Round 14
> Sub 20
> avg of 12: 20.00 0/3 What are the ODD's. And for anyone that wants to see what I mean by what I just said, look at my post in the Race to sub 12/11/10 thread, and you will see the irony. https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/race-to-sub-12-11-10-5-and-10-3x3.64206/page-18
> 
> ...


You have been improving very quickly!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 8, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> You have been improving very quickly!


Thank you very much for the complement. I have been really practicing OH and I am hoping (along with several other events) to get SR in OH, which at the moment is 18.89. And my goal is to get a sub 18 average for SR. Also, the competition is next month, so I think that if I keep practicing until then I will have a good chance of that happening. 

In case you are wondering, I have the list of all the events that I will be competing in and the goals for them here: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/goals-thread.9117/page-150


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 14, 2018)

Wombat
Round 14
Race to Sub-20
Cube: GTS2M
Method: ZZ

Ao12: 24.41
1: 25.64
2: 25.06
3: 20.69
4: 23.54
5: 24.23
6: (27.34)
7: 26.96
8: 23.02
9: 23.94
10: 26.23
11: 24.82
12: (20.18)

This one is much more consistent.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 16, 2018)

*Round 14 Results:


Spoiler



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/158n5ROV_b0DuIZsuQRR585NvCZRySOKEMay0qlQ_xyk/edit?usp=sharing


*
Welcome, @Duncan Bannon!
*
Round 15 Expected Closing Time: Sunday, April 22nd.
*
Scrambles Generated by: cstimer

1: D' F2 R' F' L F2 U2 D' F B2 D2 B' L2 U2 F D2 B2 U2 B U
2: U' B2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 U R2 B2 U R B L2 F' U' L D B2 U2 R'
3: U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 B2 R' B' R U R' D F L2 U' F2
4: L2 R B2 U2 L2 D2 L F2 U2 R B' L U' B' D U2 F' L' R D2 U'
5: U L2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 L U' B R' F U2 B R2 U' B
6: B L2 R2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 B L' U2 B L2 U R'
7: R F2 U2 L U2 B2 R' U2 F2 D2 L B L' F U' B U2 R B2 D R
8: U' B2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 D B U L' R B F2 D' B R2 D'
9: L F' U2 R D' L2 D F' L D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U' R
10: D' U2 F2 L' F2 U2 L B2 R' D2 R' U F R' B' D2 B2 L' D2
11: R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 L2 D F2 D B L F R' D2 U' L' R B2 U
12: D2 F L2 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 B' R2 D2 L F2 D' R2 D2 L' D' U2 B


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 16, 2018)

R15
Sub 35
Ao12- 38.71  Happy with that! 0/3 Need to learn a few OH LL algs. Z H U perms mainly.
1. 39.699
2. 39.174
3. 28.026 (PB)
4. 33.361
5. 39.364
6. 39.888
7. 44.21
8. (1:26.894)
9. 38.815
10. 45.986
11. (26.508)(PB again!)
12. 38.635


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 17, 2018)

Round 15
Sub 20
avg of 12: 20.38 0/3

Time List:
1. 21.81
2. 20.71 
3. (23.41) 
4. (15.50) 
5. 20.33 
6. 19.79
7. 22.56 
8. 19.17 
9. 21.19 
10. 19.81 
11. 19.37 
12. 19.04


----------



## MCuber (Apr 20, 2018)

Round 15
Sub-30
Ao12: DNF

1. 30.111
2. 33.295
3. 37.104
4. DNF
5. 30.411
6. 28.460
7. 31.612
8. DNF
9. DNS
10. DNS
11. DNS
12. DNS


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 21, 2018)

Wombat
Round 15
Race to Sub-20
Cube: GTS2M
Method: ZZ

Ao12: 23.53
1: 27.39
2: 17.77
3: (31.16)
4: 20.67
5: 22.21
6: 23.97
7: 20.55
8: (17.69)
9: 23.37
10: 27.73
11: 21.93
12: 29.68

My times are almost back to where they were with CFOP.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 23, 2018)

*Round 15 Results:


Spoiler



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/158n5ROV_b0DuIZsuQRR585NvCZRySOKEMay0qlQ_xyk/edit?usp=sharing


*
Welcome to @MCuber!

*Round 16 Expected Closing Time: Sunday, April 29th.
*
Scrambles Generated by: cstimer

1: B' D2 B L2 B' F' L2 D2 B' L2 D' U' B' L' R' B' R2 D2 F D2 F'
2: R' L2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' F U2 F2 D' R' F L U2 F2 L2 U
3: F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 L' B F' L' F' D' F L R' U
4: B2 R2 F L F R' U' F R2 F L2 U2 D2 F R2 D2 R2 B2 L'
5: B D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 B2 D F L2 F D' B U2 L' F2
6: D2 B2 L' R' B2 U2 L' R2 U2 R D2 U F2 R D' L' R B' D' R' F2
7: R2 U2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B U B L' R B2 U2 F U
8: U2 F2 D2 U L2 D F2 D R2 B U' L B' L F2 L2 B R U'
9: B2 L U2 B' L U2 R L2 F U' B2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 U B2 R2 U
10: B' L2 D2 L2 F D2 B' D2 L2 F D2 R' D F' L B D' B R D' B2
11: F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U F2 R2 F2 D' R2 B D U B' L' F2 D' L2 D2 B'
12: L2 D F2 D L2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 L' U B' R2 F' U R F D L'

Good luck!


----------



## MCuber (Apr 26, 2018)

Round 16
Sub-30 (CFOP)
Ao12: 29.202

1. 21.429
2. 21.766
3. 32.927
4. 27.688
5. 27.762
6. 47.429
7. 26.909
8. 31.801
9. 31.887
10. 28.964
11. 31.475
12. 30.845


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 26, 2018)

Round 16
Sub 20
avg of 12: 19.44 1/3

Time List:
1. 18.82
2. 18.52 
3. (22.31) 
4. 20.45 
5. 18.98 
6. 19.29 
7. (16.70) 
8. 17.04 
9. 21.00
10. 20.34 
11. 21.37 
12. 18.62


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 28, 2018)

Wombat
Round 16
Race to Sub-20
Cube: GTS2M
Method: ZZ

Ao12: 25.59
1: 28.27
2: 23.21
3: 28.40
4: 25.14
5: 20.08
6: (18.02)
7: 28.55
8: 29.21
9: (34.01)
10: 21.53
11: 27.19
12: 24.30

I may stop competing on here for a bit so I can focus more on learning ZZ-CT, but I will still be posting scrambles.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Apr 30, 2018)

Round 16
Race to Sub-35
Cube: Valk M
Method: CFOP

avg of 12: 31.63

Time List:
1. 32.38 
2. 33.03 
3. 29.41 
4. (23.29) 
5. 26.95 
6. 32.94 
7. 35.18 
8. 26.14 
9. 34.74 
10. (38.80)
11. 26.86 
12. 38.64


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 30, 2018)

*Round 16 Results:


Spoiler



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/158n5ROV_b0DuIZsuQRR585NvCZRySOKEMay0qlQ_xyk/edit?usp=sharing


*
Welcome, @tigermaxi!

*Round 17 Expected Closing Time: Sunday, May 6th.
*
Scrambles:
1: B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 R2 U' F' L' U R2 D' F' U
2: U2 L2 F U2 R' B' R' F' D' L U' R2 U' F2 U B2 U' R2 D' R2 F2
3: U2 B' D2 U2 B L2 F2 L2 F' L2 F R' F' D' L2 B L' D2 U R F2
4: U R2 U L2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 L U B2 F R F' D' B'
5: U R2 U L2 D R2 U' B2 D F2 R2 B L U L2 U' F' R' F' D R
6: U' D2 B' F' R2 B D2 F' L2 R2 B2 D2 R U' B L B2 F' L' F2 L
7: R2 D2 B' R' B D L' U' F' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 B2 D F2 D
8: F2 D L2 D B2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 L' U2 L F L B' F R2 U
9: R2 L2 D L' U' F R2 D2 R B' R' F2 L' F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 R'
10: L2 U L2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R' B2 F L U' B2 L B R' U
11: B' L' F2 L' B2 R U2 F2 L' F2 D2 L' D' B' U R2 B2 R' U'
12: F' L' B2 F2 U2 L F2 R2 B2 F2 R' D L' F L2 B2 F2 U R

Good luck!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

Round 17
Sub 20
avg of 12: 18.59 2/3 Only 0.08 off of Ao12 PB.

Time List:
1. (10.89) PB Single So close to being sub 10
2. 17.97 
3. 19.08 
4. 18.65 
5. 20.75
6. 18.07 
7. 19.26 
8. 17.14
9. (21.12)
10. 17.72
11. 19.64 
12. 17.64


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 30, 2018)

R17
Sub 35
Ao12-38.28 0/3 When I made this goal it seemed crazy, its getting closer and closer 
1. 34.54
2. (40.845) (some killer keyhole here  )
3. 41.906
4. 36.042
5. 41.587
6. 35.304
7. (32.398)
8. 38.989
9. 41.649
10. 34.371
11. 41.84
12. 36.638


----------



## MCuber (May 5, 2018)

Round 17
Sub-30
Ao12: 27.799

1. 32.662
2. 27.778
3. 28.521
4. 25.503
5. 29.079
6. 22.762
7. 27.890
8. 25.835
9. 27.770
10. 28.529
11. 31.197
12. 25.885

Actually pretty bad, because I got new lube lol


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 6, 2018)

Wombat
Round 17
Race to Sub-20
Cube: GTS2M
Method: ZZ-CT

Ao12: 34.12
1: (26.44)
2: 31.12
3: 36.34
4: 30.88
5: 36.96
6: 37.14
7: 31.54
8: 33.38
9: (41.62)
10: 35.62
11: 34.81
12: 33.44

My first ZZ-CT average on here, and as expected, it's bad; but it will get better.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 6, 2018)

*Round 17 Results:


Spoiler



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/158n5ROV_b0DuIZsuQRR585NvCZRySOKEMay0qlQ_xyk/edit?usp=sharing



Round 18 Expected Closing Time: Sunday, May 13th.
*
Scrambles:

1: B' U B2 L2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D' F2 L D' F' U F' D2 L U2 L2
2: F2 U2 B2 U B2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 F2 B' R' F2 L' B' F U B' R' D2
3: L2 U' L2 U' L2 D R2 B2 D2 R D' B L' F2 D F D2 B2 L'
4: F' U2 F2 D' F2 U F2 R2 F2 D L2 B R' U' F' D R B2 R' B L'
5: L2 R2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 B L' U F2 U2 R F' R F2 U2 R2
6: D' F2 U2 L R' U2 F2 L' U2 R' U2 R2 B' U' R F D U' B' F
7: U' B2 D2 R B2 L B2 U2 L2 R' F2 R' F' R U2 F' D' F U R B2
8: B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L D2 R' U2 D' R' U2 B L2 R2 D' B' U'
9: R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 F2 U2 R' F' D L2 R' F2 L D U F
10: B D' R2 B2 U R2 U R2 D2 B2 R U' L' R D B' L' F' R
11: D L2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U' R2 U2 B2 R D2 F' U L2 B' D R' B2 R
12: U2 D' F' L F' R U F' U2 B U2 B2 D B2 U' F2 D R2 U B2

Good luck!


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 7, 2018)

i missed last round if i compete in this round and get my goal do i keep my streak even thou i missed a round?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 7, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> i missed last round if i compete in this round and get my goal do i keep my streak even thou i missed a round?


Yes.


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 7, 2018)

Round 18
Race to Sub-35
Cube: Valk M
Method: CFOP

avg of 12: 33.85

Time List:
1. 31.86 
2. 32.16 
3. 27.23 
4. 34.57 
5. 35.98 
6. 37.56 
7. (43.55) 
8. 37.40 
9. 37.19 
10. (24.50) 
11. 26.28 
12. 38.24


----------



## MCuber (May 8, 2018)

Round 18
Sub-30
Ao12: 29.305

1. 21.723
2. 26.111
3. 31.768
4. 26.916
5. 35.526+
6. 25.517
7. 27.166
8. 28.051
9. 27.744
10. 27.337
11. DNF
12. 38.911


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 14, 2018)

I am doing this right now for round 18, so if it is not to late then I will add them. I am sorry for not adding them sooner.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 14, 2018)

Round 18
Sub 20
avg of 12: 19.72 3/3

Time List:
1. 21.53 
2. 19.70 
3. (21.53) 
4. 19.31 
5. 20.53
6. 21.03 
7. 18.52 
8. 21.46 
9. 16.42 
10. 19.
11. (15.68) 
12. 18.91 

Again sorry for the delay. Thank you very much @WombatWarrior17 for keeping this thread going.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 14, 2018)

*Round 18 Results:


Spoiler



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/158n5ROV_b0DuIZsuQRR585NvCZRySOKEMay0qlQ_xyk/edit?usp=sharing


*
Congratulations to @MCuber on graduating sub-30, and @cubeshepherd on graduating sub-20!

*Round 19 Expected Closing Time: Sunday, May 20th.
*
Scrambles:

1: B D2 U2 R F2 U2 R B2 R' B2 U2 R' D' R D2 F U' B R2 U R
2: F2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D U2 B D2 U2 F2 R' B2 D' L' R
3: D' L U2 R U2 R B2 L' U2 R2 D2 L' B U' F' D2 U2 R' D2 F' L2
4: B U L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U' B D L2 U' F' R' U L' F
5: U' B2 U R' F' U' F L' B D2 L2 U2 D2 L B2 L D2 L2 B2 D2
6: B' F2 U L2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 L U2 R B' R2 F2 U2 F D'
7: D R D2 L U2 B R' B R F2 U D' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 F2
8: F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U L' U' B L F' R B' D' R2 U
9: L' F2 D2 L2 B F U2 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 L' D L2 U F R' D' R' F2
10: U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 U R2 B' D' R U' F2 L D' B U L
11: L2 F2 D B2 R2 U' L2 R2 D U2 B L F2 R B U2 R' U2 R' D'
12: D U2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 R' D' B2 D2 B L D' U2 B2

Good luck!


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 14, 2018)

Round 19
Race to Sub-35
Cube: Valk M
Method: CFOP

avg of 12: 30.45

Time List:
1. 31.23 
2. 27.31 
3. 39.23 
4. 36.22 
5. 32.99 
6. (1:00.69) 
7. 31.21 
8. 25.15 
9. 29.62 
10. 26.21 
11. (24.22) 
12. 25.35 

bad solve for solve 6 but good average


----------



## MCuber (May 14, 2018)

Round 19
Sub-28
Ao12: 28.795

1. 25.629
2. 24.437
3. 27.406
4. 26.513
5. 32.797
6. 36.679
7. 24.598
8. 52.515
9. 38.172
10. 30.239
11. 21.106
12. 21.479

DANG IT SO CLOSE!!! That 52 ripped


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 20, 2018)

*Round 19 Results:


Spoiler



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/158n5ROV_b0DuIZsuQRR585NvCZRySOKEMay0qlQ_xyk/edit?usp=sharing


*Congratulations to @tigermaxi on graduating sub-35!

*Round 20 Expected Closing Time: Sunday, May 27th.*

Scrambles:

1: F2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 F D2 F L2 F' L' R2 F' L2 U2 B' U' F R
2: U' F2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U B F L' U' R F2 U2 B2 F' L'
3: U B2 U2 R2 D F2 U F2 U2 R2 F' U L' R U F' R B D F'
4: F U' R F' R2 U' D' F' B2 L D2 R2 F' B R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2
5: U' B2 D' L2 B2 U L2 D' F2 U B R D U L2 B' L2 U2 L2 R
6: R2 U2 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 B L2 B' D' B2 L' U' L2 F R2 F U B
7: L U2 L2 U F2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F L2 B' R D F D2 R2
8: B2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 F' L U2 L' D R B' U' L2 U
9: L2 F2 L2 B2 R D2 R' B2 F2 R2 D R' F' L B' L R2 U2 R'
10: B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 F' R' U B2 D2 F' R' B2 L B'
11: B2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 R' B F2 U' L2 B' L' R' D' U
12: F2 U F2 R2 D L2 F2 U' F2 R2 F R D2 U R B' D B2 L D'

Good luck!


----------



## MCuber (May 20, 2018)

Round 20
Sub-28
Ao12: 29.051

1. 28.573
2. 28.935
3. 32.611
4. 27.739
5. 35.888
6. 28.767
7. 33.421
8. 21.378
9. 34.664
10. 24.290
11. 24.638
12. 26.871


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 20, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> *Round 19 Results:*
> 
> Congratulations to @tigermaxi on graduating sub-35!


I didn't even realize XD


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 20, 2018)

also for next round, if you can change the colons( : ) to periods(.) that would be great. that way I can copy and paste them right int CStimer. Thanks


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 21, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> also for next round, if you can change the colons( : ) to periods(.) that would be great. that way I can copy and paste them right int CStimer. Thanks


Yeah, I can do that.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 21, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> also for next round, if you can change the colons( : ) to periods(.) that would be great. that way I can copy and paste them right int CStimer. Thanks


I have been wondering how to do that, so can you please let me know how to copy and paste the scrambles? Thank you very much and that would help me out a lot.


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 21, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I have been wondering how to do that, so can you please let me know how to copy and paste the scrambles? Thank you very much and that would help me out a lot.


There are 2 boxes for scramble options by default one will be WCA and the other will be 3x3 click the one on the left and near the top there is one called input


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 21, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> There are 2 boxes for scramble options by default one will be WCA and the other will be 3x3 click the one on the left and near the top there is one called input


Thank you for the info.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 24, 2018)

Round 20
Sub 18
avg of 12: 20.29 0/3 Not even close

Time List:
1. (22.41)
2. 21.70 
3. (16.78) 
4. 19.32 
5. 20.41 
6. 18.35 
7. 21.73 
8. 20.41 
9. 19.02 
10. 19.37 
11. 22.17 
12. 20.41


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 28, 2018)

*Round 20 Results:


Spoiler



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/158n5ROV_b0DuIZsuQRR585NvCZRySOKEMay0qlQ_xyk/edit?usp=sharing


*
*Round 21 Expected Closing Time: Sunday, June 3rd.*

Scrambles:

1. U F2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 L B' F2 L' D' U L R U
2. F2 R B2 D2 L' D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B L' U L2 U' L' R2 U' F'
3. U L' F2 L2 U' L' F2 R' D' L2 U2 D2 F' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B'
4. U2 L2 B2 U2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 U2 R' D' B2 D2 R' F U2 R2 D' L B2
5. D2 R U2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 L' U' F' U F U R U R' B
6. L2 F' L B' D R' U2 L' B' R' U2 L' F2 D2 L F2 R2 U2 F2 U2
7. D L2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U2 R' F L D B' F2 D2 R' U2 R'
8. U R' F2 L U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R' B R2 U' B' D R' B' L F' R
9. R U2 L B L F B' U B' R2 F2 L D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 L U2
10. L2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D L U L2 U2 B L' R F2 U R
11. U B D' L D B' U' R' B U2 D' F2 B2 U L2 F2 U R2 D L2
12. L' D' F2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 B L' R B' R B D' U' L'

Sorry for the late scrambles, I was busy yesterday.

Good luck!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 2, 2018)

Round 21
Road to Officially sub 35
avg of 12: 33.09 1/3


1. 42.62 
2. 36.70 
3. 39.61 
4. 27.44 
5. 30.50 
6. 35.71 
7. 29.88 
8. 29.44 
9. 35.23 
10. 32.81 
11. 32.66 
12. 28.40


----------



## MCuber (Jun 3, 2018)

Round 21
Sub-28
Ao12: 27.492

1. 32.286
2. 28.834
3. 27.129
4. 30.377
5. 21.057
6. 27.743
7. 33.678
8. 24.824
9. 19.529
10. 24.159
11. 28.560
12. 29.948+


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 5, 2018)

*Round 21 Results:


Spoiler



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/158n5ROV_b0DuIZsuQRR585NvCZRySOKEMay0qlQ_xyk/edit?usp=sharing


*
*Round 22 Expected Closing Time: Sunday, June 10th.*

Scrambles:

1. F2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U L' B R B' R2 F' D' L2 B U'
2. L2 U L' F2 L2 F B2 R' B' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 U
3. B F2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 L' R B' D' L' D2 B' L' F'
4. F2 L2 U F2 U F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U' L B' D' B2 U B F' D' U
5. U2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 B L2 D2 U2 B L' F D' R B D L2 R2 U' F2
6. R2 F2 L2 D U R2 D U2 F2 U R2 L' D2 F' D' L2 F2 U B' D'
7. D R2 D' L2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 F' U' B D R U L2 D L' B
8. L2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' D2 F U2 L' U F2 D' L R2 F' R U' L'
9. D' B2 D B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 D' F L2 D B' U' F' R' D R' U2
10. D B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 D' F2 D' B L B2 U L D' B F2 D U
11. L B U L' F' D2 R' L' F' U2 R B2 L F2 L2 F2 L D2 F2 R'
12. R2 D' B2 D R2 B2 D R2 D' F2 L R U F' U B' F2 R2 D U'

Sorry for the late scrambles, I was very busy the last couple days.

Good luck!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 5, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Round 21
> Road to Officially sub 35
> avg of 12: 33.09 1/3
> 
> ...


I thought you were trying to get sub-20, what happend?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 5, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I thought you were trying to get sub-20, what happend?


You are right in that I was trying to get sub 20. After the competition that I was just at about 1 1/2 weeks ago, I failed and did pretty bad in almost all events, and my times were really sad for me to get (especially after the hate and what not that I got after the comp). So with that being said I realized that for me the times that I was getting at competitions are not like those that I was getting at home, so I changed a lot of different things at home to make it feel like a competition setting, since in competitions I get really really nervous, have very poor look ahead, get distracted with people and sounds around me etc. and so to improve that for me I started trying things like that at home to hopefully get better times at my next comp and show others that I am being honest with my times, because at the moment several people think that I cannot get good times (which is wrong and sad to see), but in the end I do not really care if they believe me or not, because I know that I am being honest. 

With that being said, after I changed things up at home, I started to feel a little closer to the way I feel at comps and my times have been showing that, (for better or worse). I will keep practicing this way until I can average what I can at home when I am relaxed and focused on the solve.

I hope that this make sense.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 5, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> You are right in that I was trying to get sub 20. After the competition that I was just at about 1 1/2 weeks ago, I failed and did pretty bad in almost all events, and my times were really sad for me to get (especially after the hate and what not that I got after the comp). So with that being said I realized that for me the times that I was getting at competitions are not like those that I was getting at home, so I changed a lot of different things at home to make it feel like a competition setting, since in competitions I get really really nervous, have very poor look ahead, get distracted with people and sounds around me etc. and so to improve that for me I started trying things like that at home to hopefully get better times at my next comp and show others that I am being honest with my times, because at the moment several people think that I cannot get good times (which is wrong and sad to see), but in the end I do not really care if they believe me or not, because I know that I am being honest.
> 
> With that being said, after I changed things up at home, I started to feel a little closer to the way I feel at comps and my times have been showing that, (for better or worse). I will keep practicing this way until I can average what I can at home when I am relaxed and focused on the solve.
> 
> I hope that this make sense.


I can understand that. I'm sorry that you were getting hate from people, good luck proving them wrong!


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 6, 2018)

Round 22 
Sub 30
avg of 12: 30.21

Time List:
1. 24.91 
2. (49.47) 
3. 27.38 
4. 25.57 
5. 26.34 
6. 27.25 
7. 35.99 
8. 34.31 
9. 31.11 
10. 29.35 
11. (23.53) 
12. 39.93 
so close


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 15, 2018)

I have been very busy lately, and I will be for the next week. I will resume the normal schedule soon, sorry.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 15, 2018)

Round 22
Sub 35 Officially
avg of 12: 27.62 2/3

Time List:
1. 28.10 
2. 25.52 
3. 20.84 
4. 27.34
5. 28.15 
6. 29.99 
7. (31.46)
8. (16.36) 
9. 31.25 
10. 29.42 
11. 28.25 
12. 27.30


----------



## Lapis (Jun 23, 2018)

Round 22
Sub 25 Officially
Avg. of 12: 26.874

Time List:

32.589
29.465
30.934
(36.835)
26.035
25.418
24.001
(18.131)
20.370
29.035
26.264
24.633
Fun Fact: I’ve never gone to a competition so this was essentially the first time I’ve done solves under pressure.


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 27, 2018)

It's been a while since anyone posted, but I'll do the latest round as practise

Round 22
Race to sub-45
Average of 12: 52.16

Time List:
1. 27.57 - what on earth! New pb!
2. 42.75
3. 57.95
4. 1:42.95  what happened!
5. 54.01
6. 49.26
7. 57.68
8. 48.10
9. 1:00.10 grrrr!
10. 50.63
11. 48.89
12. 52.24

Well that was sucky... But I've not been practising OH a lot lately, so not too bad


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 27, 2018)

GC1998 said:


> It's been a while since anyone posted, but I'll do the latest round as practise


Sorry about not posting any scrambles, I've been very busy. I'll try to have the next round up this weekend.


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 7, 2018)

Round 22
Race to sub-55
ao12: 46.44
Pro Shop Valk Power M
CFOP

44.55
33.76
49.64
50.4
55.61
53.24
44.07
45.1
46.45
39.2
50.77
40.95


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 15, 2018)

Round 22
Race to sub 25
avg of 12: 24.84 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 26.28
2. 24.12
3. 32.14
4. (33.46)
5. 21.29
6. 21.58
7. 25.43
8. 23.19
9. 20.45
10. 22.47
11. 31.45
12. (17.97)

Accidentally messed up the scrambles when I put them in cs timer, so solve 1 uses scramble 2, solve 2 uses scramble 3, etc.. and solve 12 uses scramble 1.


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 15, 2018)

Is this thread dead?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 15, 2018)

AMCuber said:


> Is this thread dead?


Sorry, I've been pretty busy lately. If someone wants to start it back up, please go ahead.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 22, 2018)

I dont want this thread to die, as OH is my favorite event recently. However, I have never actually moderated any forum comps. Is there anyone that is good at that sort of stuff willing to revive this thread?


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 23, 2018)

Agreed, I really like OH


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 23, 2018)

I would like this thread to keep going, too. I might try to find time to start the next round, but I won't do the spreadsheet anymore.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 30, 2018)

*Round 22 Results:*
@Lapis *- Sub 25 - Ao12: 26.87* - 0/3 Better luck this week or when ever you compete again. 
@GC1998 -* Sub 45 - Ao12: 52.16 *- 0/3 Hopefully nest time is better for you.
@AMCuber - *Sub 55 - Ao12: 46.44* - 1/3 Great job.

Scrambles for round 23:
1. B2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 U2 L2 D F2 R' B L' F2 U R' F R' 
2. L2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 L B2 R2 F2 U' L F' L2 U2 F' D2 L' B2 
3. R2 D2 R' U2 F' D' R U B2 R2 L' B2 R F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R' U' 
4. F' U2 B U2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 F' L2 U F2 R D' R' B' D' U L' R' 
5. L2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 D' L2 F' D' F2 D2 B' D' L' R' D2 U' 
6. B2 D2 U R2 D L2 U' B2 F2 L2 R' U B' R D2 U' B R' F D' 
7. U2 L2 B2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 R2 D L F L F' D B' D U' 
8. D' B2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R B D2 R D' R' U' B' F D' 
9. D' U2 F U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B R' B' D' L' B U2 B2 R2 
10. L2 B2 D2 F L2 F' D2 F' U B D F' R2 U B L B2 F' 
11. U2 L2 D' L B R2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F' R2 B' R' 
12. D' R2 F R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F2 D F L D2 U B' R 

Round 23 will end on September 7th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 30, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> *Round 22 Results:*
> @Lapis *- Sub 25 - Ao12: 26.87* - 0/3 Better luck this week or when ever you compete again.
> @GC1998 -* Sub 45 - Ao12: 52.16 *- 0/3 Hopefully nest time is better for you.
> @AMCuber - *Sub 55 - Ao12: 46.44* - 1/3 Great job.
> ...


Thanks for getting it going again, I'm sorry I couldn't.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 30, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Thanks for getting it going again, I'm sorry I couldn't.


I think that you just set the record for fastest like within a new post being posted

You are very welcome, and I will be more then happy to keep posting every week, unless you ever want to do it yourself again, but for now I will plan on continuing this every week.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 30, 2018)

I think you forgot to include my Ao12, thanks for restarting the thread though!


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 31, 2018)

Round 23

Race to sub-55
ao12: 42.83
GTS3 M
CFOP

42.41
52.21
37.54
41.98
47.38
38.64
31.58
52.71
45.77
42.27
43.2
36.86


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Aug 31, 2018)

Round 23
Race to Sub-20
Gan Air UM

Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-31
avg of 12: 21.586

Time List:
1. 20.595 B2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 U2 L2 D F2 R' B L' F2 U R' F R' 
2. 19.378 L2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 L B2 R2 F2 U' L F' L2 U2 F' D2 L' B2 
3. 20.307 R2 D2 R' U2 F' D' R U B2 R2 L' B2 R F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R' U' 
4. 22.051 F' U2 B U2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 F' L2 U F2 R D' R' B' D' U L' R' 
5. 21.860 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 D' L2 F' D' F2 D2 B' D' L' R' D2 U' 
6. 26.179 B2 D2 U R2 D L2 U' B2 F2 L2 R' U B' R D2 U' B R' F D' 
7. 20.532 U2 L2 B2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 R2 D L F L F' D B' D U' 
8. 23.027 D' B2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R B D2 R D' R' U' B' F D' 
9. (27.908) D' U2 F U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B R' B' D' L' B U2 B2 R2 
10. 18.820 L2 B2 D2 F L2 F' D2 F' U B D F' R2 U B L B2 F' 
11. 23.108 U2 L2 D' L B R2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F' R2 B' R' 
12. (16.771) D' R2 F R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F2 D F L D2 U B' R


----------



## GC1998 (Sep 4, 2018)

Round 23
Race to sub-45

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-4
avg of 12: 47.09

Time List:
1. 40.93 D2 L2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 L' B2 R' U' F' R2 F2 R D F' D' B 
2. 52.88 B2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 U2 L2 D F2 R' B L' F2 U R' F R' 
3. 49.30 L2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 L B2 R2 F2 U' L F' L2 U2 F' D2 L' B2 
4. 1:01.28 R2 D2 R' U2 F' D' R U B2 R2 L' B2 R F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R' U' 
5. (1:19.51) F' U2 B U2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 F' L2 U F2 R D' R' B' D' U L' R' 
6. 49.98 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 D' L2 F' D' F2 D2 B' D' L' R' D2 U' 
7. 53.22 B2 D2 U R2 D L2 U' B2 F2 L2 R' U B' R D2 U' B R' F D' 
8. (35.59) U2 L2 B2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 R2 D L F L F' D B' D U' 
9. 39.06 D' B2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R B D2 R D' R' U' B' F D' 
10. 48.44 D' U2 F U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B R' B' D' L' B U2 B2 R2 
11. 39.00 L2 B2 D2 F L2 F' D2 F' U B D F' R2 U B L B2 F' 
12. 36.76 D' R2 F R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F2 D F L D2 U B' R

Hey pretty good. And I was doing all of these colour-neutral which makes me happy.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 8, 2018)

*Round 23 Results:*
@Zeke Mackay *- Sub 20 - Ao12: 21.58* - 0/3 Hopefully this week is better for you.
@GC1998 -* Sub 45 - Ao12: 40.09 *- 0/3 Although you did not get your average, at least it is much better then last week. : )
@AMCuber - *Sub 55 - Ao12: 42.83* - 2/3 What a breeze that goal is so far. Keep it up.

Scrambles for round 24:
1. R U' R B L2 D' R F2 L F U2 L2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U' F2 B2 R2 
2. L2 D R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' F D' B2 U' B D' R' F2 D' L' 
3. F' B2 D L2 B U' F R' D' R2 F2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R' B2 R 
4. U R' F2 L F L U B U' D' L' F2 U2 L D2 L U2 L' F2 
5. F2 R2 D2 L2 R B2 U2 B2 U2 R D' B' L2 R D' L' B L2 U' B2 
6. B D2 U2 L B2 D2 B2 R' D2 F2 L2 U' B L R D' B2 R F2 U 
7. F' U' R2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 D L2 U2 B' L B F' U' B' L2 R F 
8. L' B2 R' F2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' R U R F D U R 
9. F2 D L2 U B2 F2 D R2 U' F2 B' D R B' F R2 D' L F R 
10. B D2 R' U L F2 D' B' D2 F2 L2 U F2 D L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 F' 
11. U B2 R' U D' R2 F D' F2 R L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L U2 R U2 F' 
12. F' U2 B L2 D B2 U R2 L' B R2 F2 B2 U B2 R2 


Round 24 will end on September 14th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 9, 2018)

Round 24
Sub 25
avg of 12: 23.65 1/3

Time List:
1. 25.66 
2. 26.56 
3. 21.39 
4. 22.52 
5. 24.60 
6. 25.48 
7. 23.14 
8. (17.86) 
9. (28.98) 
10. 25.66 
11. 19.76 
12. 21.73


----------



## AMCuber (Sep 9, 2018)

Round 24
Race to sub-55
ao12: 38.87
GTS3 M
CFOP
(yes, this goal is way to easy)

46.5
37.97
42.78
43.53
37.74
35.77
32.8
34.28
40.96
40.56
32.61
42.29


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Sep 14, 2018)

Round 24
Sub 19

Ao12: 18.73 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 18.12
2. (21.98)
3. 19.55
4. 16.33
5. 21.14
6. (16.20)
7. 17.13
8. 18.83
9. 17.65
10. 20.62
11. 17.76
12. 20.13


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 15, 2018)

*Round 24 Results:*
@WombatWarrior17 *- Sub 19 - Ao12: 18.63* - 1/3 Great job and keep it up..
@cubeshepherd -* Sub 25 - Ao12: 23.65 *- 1/3
@AMCuber - *Sub 55 - Ao12: 38.87* - 3/3 Congradulation on graduating!

Scrambles for round 25:
1. R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L' B' D F' L' R D' U' L F2 
2. U B' R2 D B' U D' L D R2 U2 D2 F R2 B2 L2 F2 B' U2 B 
3. U' R2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 L D R B2 D U2 B L2 U R 
4. R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L' D2 R D2 R' F2 B D R U R' F' U L2 D' R2 
5. B U2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 D2 B F' U2 L' D B2 F L D U F2 D' 
6. R2 L D2 R' U' R D2 B R B2 L U2 F2 R B2 L2 F2 L' 
7. B U2 L' B2 L2 R D2 L' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R' D2 F2 D' B D' 
8. L' F U D B U2 R B U D2 F2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 
9. F B D L' F2 D F' U F' D2 R2 L' U2 D2 L F2 R L F2 
10. R2 B D2 F D2 R2 B2 F L2 B2 U2 L U' B' L' U' R' D L2 R2 
11. U2 F R2 F L2 B F D2 R2 F R2 L' D' U B' R2 U R2 D2 B' 
12. B R' U2 R U' D2 R' B U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' F2 B2 L2 R' 

Round 25 will end on September 21st, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing.


----------



## GC1998 (Sep 17, 2018)

Round 25
Race to Sub-45

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-17
avg of 12: 52.22

Time List:
1. 51.13 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L' B' D F' L' R D' U' L F2 
2. 1:01.54 U B' R2 D B' U D' L D R2 U2 D2 F R2 B2 L2 F2 B' U2 B 
3. (39.18) U' R2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 L D R B2 D U2 B L2 U R 
4. 58.88 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L' D2 R D2 R' F2 B D R U R' F' U L2 D' R2 
5. 39.59 B U2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 D2 B F' U2 L' D B2 F L D U F2 D' 
6. 56.41 R2 L D2 R' U' R D2 B R B2 L U2 F2 R B2 L2 F2 L' 
7. (1:21.21) B U2 L' B2 L2 R D2 L' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R' D2 F2 D' B D' 
8. 45.96 L' F U D B U2 R B U D2 F2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 
9. 53.83 F B D L' F2 D F' U F' D2 R2 L' U2 D2 L F2 R L F2 
10. 53.10 R2 B D2 F D2 R2 B2 F L2 B2 U2 L U' B' L' U' R' D L2 R2 
11. 49.75 U2 F R2 F L2 B F D2 R2 F R2 L' D' U B' R2 U R2 D2 B' 
12. 51.97 B R' U2 R U' D2 R' B U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' F2 B2 L2 R'

Meh...


----------



## AMCuber (Sep 17, 2018)

Round 25
Race to sub-40
ao12: 40.62
GTS3 M
CFOP

40.18
43.69
36.48 (the crosses for the scrambles are so simple, yet I haven't practiced OH for a while)
50.8
38.68
39.32
34.64
48.32
56.07
36.09
37.96
33.74
After the fourth solve, I seem to have warmed up.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Sep 18, 2018)

Round 25
Sub 19

Ao12: 17.64 (2/3) How did I get this? Not a PB, it's just really good.

Time List:
1: 18.99
2: 16.77
3: 19.60
4: 18.34
5: 15.25
6: (14.26)
7: (21.40)
8: 19.37
9: 16.25
10: 17.73
11: 15.56
12: 18.54


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 20, 2018)

Round 25
Sub 20
Ao12- *20.09*

1. 22.60
2. 17.59
3. 17.96
4. (17.37)
5. 20.62
6. (DNF)
7. 17.42
8. 29.32
9. 17.79
10. 20.65
11. 18.71
12. 18.23


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 22, 2018)

*Round 25 Results:*
@WombatWarrior17 *- Sub 19 - Ao12: 17.64* - 2/3 Very nicely done, and keep this up for 1 more week to graduate.
@TJardigradHe -* Sub 20 - Ao12: 20.09 *- 0/3 So close. Hopefully this week is better for you.
@AMCuber - *Sub 40 - Ao12: 40.62* - 1/3 Sorry to see that this week was not great for you.
@GC1998 - Sub 45 - *Ao12: 52.22 * I hope that this week is better for you.

Scrambles for round 26:
1. L2 R B2 L' U2 B2 F2 L D2 U2 F2 D' L2 B U' F' U' L' F' L F2 
2. D' L2 D2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 F' D2 B' L' B2 R U L B2 R 
3. U2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' B' R' B2 F2 U B L' R D' F 
4. U L F' U2 F D L2 B' D2 R2 F2 U2 L D2 L F2 U2 R' D2 B' 
5. B' F2 U2 L2 F L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F U' L R F' D' R2 D2 R' F2 R' 
6. L' B L2 F' U2 B2 L2 R2 B U2 F D2 U' L' F R U B' L F D 
7. F2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 D L' U' B2 D B L' D2 B' F2 U2 
8. D' U2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 U2 B U2 L2 D' B D' R F U2 L' F 
9. D2 F U' R U B2 D' B R L' U D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 
10. F U2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 B U2 F' L' B' D' L R U' B2 D' B2 R2 
11. R2 D2 F D' L' D F' U R2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U' B 
12. B L2 U2 R' D2 R F2 R B2 F2 L D2 F' D U' B' D2 L R' D' L2 

Round 26 will end on September 28th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Sep 23, 2018)

*Round 26*
Sub-30

*Average of 12: *32.00

I managed to lose my times but it was a 31-something average so let's just 32 even.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Sep 25, 2018)

Round 26
Sub 19

Ao12: 18.56 (3/3) I guess it's time for sub-18 now. 

Time List:
1: 17.42
2: 18.36
3: 17.13
4: 17.17
5: 17.42
6: (24.67) 
7: 18.70
8: (15.91)
9: 17.59
10: 21.05
11: 18.88
12: 21.89

I don't like the two counting 21s, but still a good avg.


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Sep 25, 2018)

First time trying one of these, really want to try to get sub-20
Round 26
Sub-20
Avg of 12: 20.011
you've got to be kidding me... 
Time List:
1. 19.061 
2. 20.992 
3. (22.800) 
4. 19.565 
5. 19.609 
6. 19.912 
7. 20.422 
8. (16.194) 
9. 21.735 
10. 18.285 
11. 21.817 
12. 18.712


----------



## GC1998 (Sep 26, 2018)

Round 26
Race to Sub-45

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-26
avg of 12: 46.64

Time List:
1. 42.70 L2 R B2 L' U2 B2 F2 L D2 U2 F2 D' L2 B U' F' U' L' F' L F2 
2. 42.09 D' L2 D2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 F' D2 B' L' B2 R U L B2 R 
3. 49.90 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' B' R' B2 F2 U B L' R D' F 
4. (1:16.17) U L F' U2 F D L2 B' D2 R2 F2 U2 L D2 L F2 U2 R' D2 B' 
5. 47.22 B' F2 U2 L2 F L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F U' L R F' D' R2 D2 R' F2 R' 
6. (37.97) L' B L2 F' U2 B2 L2 R2 B U2 F D2 U' L' F R U B' L F D 
7. 43.91 F2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 D L' U' B2 D B L' D2 B' F2 U2 
8. 47.81 D' U2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 U2 B U2 L2 D' B D' R F U2 L' F 
9. 52.01 D2 F U' R U B2 D' B R L' U D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 
10. 59.74 F U2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 B U2 F' L' B' D' L R U' B2 D' B2 R2 
11. 39.63 R2 D2 F D' L' D F' U R2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U' B 
12. 41.35 B L2 U2 R' D2 R F2 R B2 F2 L D2 F' D U' B' D2 L R' D' L2

That was actually pretty good! Very close to my target.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 4, 2018)

Next round?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 4, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Next round?


Agggggggh! I cannot believe that I completely forgot to post the new scrambles/results this past week. I am so sorry and that is pretty sad that I forgot...and after looking I forgot all the other threads as well. Oops 

I will be posting the results in just a minute, so stay tuned.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 4, 2018)

*Forgotten Round 26 Results:*
@WombatWarrior17 *- Sub 19 - Ao12: 18.56* - 3/3 Congratulations on graduating sub 19. Great job on your progress.
@MeshuggahX -* Sub 30 - Ao12: 32.00 *- 0/3 Although this week was not what you wanted (at least according to your goal), it is still great to have you in this thread.
@BradenTheMagician - *Sub 20 - Ao12: 20.01* - 0/3 O' so close. Hopefully this week is better for you...and welcome to this thread as well.
@GC1998 - Sub 45 - *Ao12: 46.64 * - 0/3 Well at least this week was better then last week, right?

Scrambles for round 27:
1. B' U F2 D F2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U R' D' F2 R' B' U2 L' B2 R2
2. D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F' U L2 R2 B' D2 R' F L2 U2
3. R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 U' B U L' B2 U2 F U' B U' L
4. F B2 R B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L R B2 D' F R2 D' F D U F
5. F2 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 R U' R2 B U' L B2 L U' F2
6. F' B2 U' F2 L2 D F2 L2 D R2 F2 U F' U' R D F2 D F' R2 F2
7. B2 U2 F' R2 B2 F' U2 B L2 R2 D2 L' B D L' D' U B R F
8. L U F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 B2 F2 U' R2 L B L2 F2 D L2 R B'
9. D' L2 D L2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 F U2 R2 U' R' D2 L2 D' F L'
10. D B2 F2 U B2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R B' L' F2 R2 D2 F U
11. D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U R' D B D L' D' L2 R2 U2
12. L2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 D R2 D2 R U L' B U2 R2 D2 U B' U'

Round 27 will end on October 12th, 2018...providing that I do not forget. Good luck to all that will be competing.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 4, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Round 27 will end on September 12th,


Do you mean October?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 4, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Do you mean October?


Well at my rate of forgetting it will be next year, September 12, 2019 

Fixed now, and thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 4, 2018)

Round 27
Sub 18

Ao12: 17.57 (1/3)

Time List:
1: 19.17
2: 14.83
3: 17.85
4: 16.49
5: 18.34
6: 16.63
7: 17.87
8: 19.92
9: 17.18
10: (20.87)
11: 17.46
12: (14.80)


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 5, 2018)

Round 27
Sub-20
Generated By csTimer on 2018-10-4
avg of 12: 20.918

Time List:
1. 19.944 B' U F2 D F2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U R' D' F2 R' B' U2 L' B2 R2 
2. 19.192 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F' U L2 R2 B' D2 R' F L2 U2 
3. 19.436 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 U' B U L' B2 U2 F U' B U' L 
4. 24.813 F B2 R B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L R B2 D' F R2 D' F D U F 
5. 22.086 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 R U' R2 B U' L B2 L U' F2 
6. 19.729 F' B2 U' F2 L2 D F2 L2 D R2 F2 U F' U' R D F2 D F' R2 F2 
7. 19.323 B2 U2 F' R2 B2 F' U2 B L2 R2 D2 L' B D L' D' U B R F 
8. (24.922) L U F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 B2 F2 U' R2 L B L2 F2 D L2 R B' 
9. 24.192 D' L2 D L2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 F U2 R2 U' R' D2 L2 D' F L' 
10. (18.511) D B2 F2 U B2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R B' L' F2 R2 D2 F U 
11. 19.942 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U R' D B D L' D' L2 R2 U2 
12. 20.522 L2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 D R2 D2 R U L' B U2 R2 D2 U B' U'

started so well


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 7, 2018)

*Round 27*
Sub-30

*Average of 12: *29.67

Times:
1. 26.63
2. (23.85)
3. 23.94
4. 38.00
5. 29.47
6. (47.71)
7. 27.80
8. 29.79
9. 26.93
10. 34.00
11. 32.68
12. 27.44


----------



## GC1998 (Oct 8, 2018)

Round 27
Race to Sub-45
Generated By csTimer on 2018-10-8
avg of 12: 47.54

Time List:
1. 54.32 B' U F2 D F2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U R' D' F2 R' B' U2 L' B2 R2 
2. 44.21 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F' U L2 R2 B' D2 R' F L2 U2 
3. 43.19 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 U' B U L' B2 U2 F U' B U' L 
4. 47.97 F B2 R B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L R B2 D' F R2 D' F D U F 
5. 37.10 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 R U' R2 B U' L B2 L U' F2 
6. 47.19 F' B2 U' F2 L2 D F2 L2 D R2 F2 U F' U' R D F2 D F' R2 F2 
7. (34.83) B2 U2 F' R2 B2 F' U2 B L2 R2 D2 L' B D L' D' U B R F 
8. 50.05 L U F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 B2 F2 U' R2 L B L2 F2 D L2 R B' 
9. 47.24 D' L2 D L2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 F U2 R2 U' R' D2 L2 D' F L' 
10. 1:00.69 D B2 F2 U B2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R B' L' F2 R2 D2 F U 
11. (DNF(45.81)) D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U R' D B D L' D' L2 R2 U2 
12. 43.44 L2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 D R2 D2 R U L' B U2 R2 D2 U B' U'

Not bad. Worse than last week's that was better than the week before...


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 13, 2018)

Next round?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 17, 2018)

Did you forget again?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 17, 2018)

@cubeshepherd isn't able to do the race thread at the moment, so I will try to fill in for him in the meantime.

Round 28 Scrambles:
1: B L2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 R2 B L F D2 F2 D' U2 F' U' L' F2

2: U2 D' R L U' F2 B' R2 L B' U R2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U

3: F2 U2 F2 D B2 D F2 L2 D F2 U F D' L' D L' U B L' U2 B2

4: B' U2 L2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R B' U L2 U L' D2 U' R' B

5: D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F' R2 U2 B L2 F' D' R2 F L B' L U2 R' U2 R2

6: R2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 U R2 U L2 U F D2 B2 F D' R' F2 R D2 F

7: B2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' U2 L2 B2 U' R B2 F U' L B' D B' L

8: B R2 U2 R' B2 U2 R U2 L D2 B2 L' D R F2 R' U' L R' F

9: U B R' U' R2 U L2 U' F U2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 F' B L2 U

10: D F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L B U' L' R' F' L' F' L' R'

11: F U B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 D2 L F2 R' F U' B' L' R2 B2 L2

12: L B2 L U2 B D F U F U' L2 F2 B2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D2


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 17, 2018)

Round 28
Sub 18

Ao12: 17.98 (2/3)

Time List:
1: 19.93
2: 19.23
3: 16.59
4: 18.43
5: (15.00)
6: 15.69
7: (20.07)
8: 18.27
9: 18.76
10: 16.96
11: 18.71
12: 17.26

That was a close one...


----------



## MCuber (Oct 18, 2018)

Round 28
Sub-20 (GTS v2 M)
Ao12: 24.03

1. 31.17
2. 29.79
3. 26.72
4. DNF
5. 23.12
6. 16.21
7. 27.46
8. 18.61
9. 17.34
10. 21.12
11. 24.42
12. 20.56

Note: This is such a bad and very weird average.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 19, 2018)

*Round 28*
Sub-30

Average of 12: 27.20

Times:
1. 27.57
2. 28.08
3. 29.05
4. 30.20
5. 26.16
6. (20.68)
7. (32.32)
8. 26.45
9. 24.90
10. 23.22
11. 28.53
12. 27.79


----------



## GC1998 (Oct 20, 2018)

Round 28
Race to Sub-45

Generated By csTimer on 2018-10-20
avg of 12: 46.96

Time List:
1. 35.77 1: B L2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 R2 B L F D2 F2 D' U2 F' U' L' F2 
2. 37.00 2: U2 D' R L U' F2 B' R2 L B' U R2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U 
3. 47.69 3: F2 U2 F2 D B2 D F2 L2 D F2 U F D' L' D L' U B L' U2 B2 
4. 43.78 4: B' U2 L2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R B' U L2 U L' D2 U' R' B 
5. 54.57 5: D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F' R2 U2 B L2 F' D' R2 F L B' L U2 R' U2 R2 
6. (34.02) 6: R2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 U R2 U L2 U F D2 B2 F D' R' F2 R D2 F 
7. 55.15 7: B2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' U2 L2 B2 U' R B2 F U' L B' D B' L 
8. 43.67 8: B R2 U2 R' B2 U2 R U2 L D2 B2 L' D R F2 R' U' L R' F 
9. 55.08 9: U B R' U' R2 U L2 U' F U2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 F' B L2 U 
10. (1:17.47) 10: D F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L B U' L' R' F' L' F' L' R' 
11. 55.38 11: F U B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 D2 L F2 R' F U' B' L' R2 B2 L2 
12. 41.53 12: L B2 L U2 B D F U F U' L2 F2 B2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D2

Really thought I'd get sub-45 with this one with those times at the start, alas...


----------



## Metallic Silver (Dec 19, 2018)

Round 28
Sub 21

Ao12: 20.02 RIP sub-20

1. 19.35 
2. 18.48 
3. 20.16 
4. 19.44 
5. 18.24 
6. (18.11) 
7. 19.56 
8. (24.98) 
9. 20.93 
10. 19.68 
11. 24.23 
12. 20.16


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 19, 2018)

Oh, wow. I forgot about this, I'll try to start it back if cubeshepherd doesn't.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 16, 2019)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Oh, wow. I forgot about this, I'll try to start it back if cubeshepherd doesn't.


I started it up again, haha...1 year later.

Well after a long break from updating these threads, I will start them up again. I will keep the rounds going from the number it was last at, but for anyone that has posted here previously, please post a new goal you are going for, and all will start at 0/3 for success. 

For anyone new to this thread, each week I will post a new set of scrambles for everyone to use, and once you have completed your solves, post your times with the scrambles here and if you get your goal 3 weeks in a row, then you will graduate, and you can then set a new goal. If however you get your goal one week, but fail the next week then you will be reset to 0/3. Please see older posts above for any thoughts you might have, or post them and I will get back to you. Additionally, if you miss a week, then no worries and you will keep your progress from your last post. 

I will update everyone's results at the end of the week and post new scrambles each Sunday evening.


Lastly, please post your posts like this:

Round 28
Sub 21
Ao12: 20.02

1. 19.35
2. 18.48
3. 20.16
4. 19.44
5. 18.24
6. (18.11)
7. 19.56
8. (24.98)
9. 20.93
10. 19.68
11. 24.23
12. 20.16

So without further to do, here is the new set of scrambles for this week:

Round 29 Scrambles
1. B U F B2 L D' F R U L D2 L2 D F2 D B2 D2 F2 D' F2
2. B U2 F' U2 B2 R2 B L2 F U2 D' L F2 L2 F U F'
3. D2 F L2 B R2 B D2 L2 D2 F2 R U L R2 U2 F' R2 D' U2 F
4. L2 B' R2 B' D2 B' U2 F' R2 D2 L2 U R2 B' R B2 D L' R2 U
5. U' D2 B' D2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 L' B' L F' R2 F2 D R D'
6. R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 L F L U2 L F2 D' L' D B'
7. R D2 R2 U2 F D2 B D2 F2 R2 F2 R B' U B L' D F' R'
8. B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U2 F' R' U B' D' L' R D2 U' L
9. B L2 D' L2 D' L2 U' R2 D' L2 U' R F' L2 F L B' D R' F2
10. B2 D B2 U F2 U F R2 F2 L2 B' D2 L' U2 F' D R'
11. R2 U L2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 B' R' F2 D2 U' L D' R' F2 U2
12. R2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 R D2 B D2 L' B2 U' L2 F2

Round will end on Sunday, December 22nd, 2019. Best of luck to all competing this week.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 16, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> I started it up again, haha...1 year later.


I forgot about this, tbh. XD I've pretty much stopped cubing, so I won't be participating. Good luck to everyone, though!


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 16, 2019)

Round 29 
Race to sub-24 (1/3)

Ao12: 23.12
1. 27.14 
2. 26.08 
3. 23.25 
4. (27.33+) 
5. 27.32 
6. 20.33 
7. 22.97 
8. 18.68 
9. 20.26 
10. 20.64 
11. (16.10) 
12. 24.51


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 23, 2019)

*Round 29 Results:*
@fun at the joy - Sub 24 - Ao12: 23.12 (1/3)

Scrambles for round 30:
1. B' L2 B2 L2 D2 B D2 B2 L2 F L' U2 F' L U L' B D R2 U'
2. R' B' R2 B2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 B' L' B2 D' U' L2 R B2 L' B
3. D' L2 D2 F2 D B2 U' F2 L2 D2 F' D L' R' F' U' L2 B' L B2 F'
4. U L2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 U' B2 L' B' U2 R D' L2 D2 U' L2 D'
5. B2 D2 U2 R' F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 F D U F' U B2 U2 B F2
6. B' U2 F' L2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 B' D L R2 D2 B' R B' L B U'
7. U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 D' U2 F2 D' B2 F' L F2 D L' F' U2 B D2
8. D' F' B L B R2 F2 U' F R2 L2 U2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D' F
9. R2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U F' L' F' R D B2 U B2 L2
10. R2 F L2 B' L2 D2 B' F2 D2 B' D B2 R F' R' U L' B' D' R'
11. L B2 U L2 R2 D' U2 R2 D' F2 U' R' D' R' D' F U R' F
12. U2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U' L R' F' U B2 D B2 L2 F' U


Round 30 will end on December 29, 2019. Good luck to all that will be competing.


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 23, 2019)

Round 30
Race to sub-24 (2/3)

Ao12: 20.59
1. 19.49 
2. 19.26 
3. 18.44 
4. 22.59 
5. 23.00 
6. (38.21) 
7. 19.22 
8. (16.67) 
9. 23.06 
10. 22.11
11. 20.27 
12. 18.45


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 30, 2019)

Round 30
Cube: Gan 356 XS
Goal: Sub 30
Average: 32.74

1. 37.18
2. 32.65
3. 32.07
4. (39.31)
5. 33.50
6. 31.47
7. 32.38
8. 28.34
9. 37.75
10. 31.41
11. (22.66)
12. 30.76

Comment: Not the best average mainly because I don't practice OH too much. I'm happy with the 22 though.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 6, 2020)

*Round 30 Results:*
@fun at the joy - Sub 24 - Ao12: 20.59 (2/3)
@KingCanyon - Sub 30 - Ao12: 32.74 (0/3)

Scrambles for round 31:
1. U' F2 L2 D' L2 U F2 D F2 D' B2 F' U2 L D' L2 F' D B' F2 L 
2. B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U R2 F' L' D' U2 R2 U F U2 F D2 
3. L' U2 R2 B2 F2 L' B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B' L' B F' L F D' L' B' L' 
4. R L D2 R' B R2 L U F L2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 
5. L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 F2 L' F' U' B F D2 R2 B' L' U' 
6. F2 U B2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D B' U' L2 R U2 B L R F R2 
7. U2 B' R U' R' L U2 D' R2 B R' D2 F2 L F2 R2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 
8. B2 R F D2 L' U B U2 R D2 F2 U' F2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U 
9. L U B' R2 B2 D2 L U L B R2 L' F2 B2 L' U2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 
10. L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U' B' D2 U2 F' R D2 U2 F' L2 
11. F2 D L2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 U L2 U' L D' L2 R D' L' B' L2 F2 
12. B F U2 L2 B' D2 R2 B' F2 R2 U2 L' R2 U' L R U R2 D2 B' U2 



Round 31 will end on January 12, 2019. Good luck to all that will be competing.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 6, 2020)

So since I’m using roux, I’m a lot slower so my goal will be,
sub 40
Cube: Gan 354 M
1. 38.84
2. 46.61
3. 37.15
4. 41.67
5. 35.58
6. 31.42
7. 47.18
8. 36.77
9. 41.76
10. 36.29
11. 32.66
12. 50.22

Average: 39.45
Oof, just barely sub 40. I got a free pair on only one scramble. Those scrambles were rough for roux.


----------



## Master_Disaster (Jan 6, 2020)

sub 1:30.000 (1/3)

1. 1:22.889
2. (1:49.080)
3. 1:25.661
4. 1:33.377
5. 1:26.853
6. 1:45.703
7. 1:35.029
8. (1:04.571)
9. 1:45.046
10. 1:05.195
11. 1:10.987
12. 1:09.946

Average: 1:26.069
Well... its a start i guess


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Jan 7, 2020)

SmallTownCuber
Round 2
Race to sub 26
Cube: yuexiao EDM
Method:CFOP

Times:
1. 36.26
2. 25.38
3. 31.85
4. 27.54
5. 38.04
6. (23.98)
7. 24.11
8. 35.88
9. 29.13
10. (38.16)
11. 25.69
12. 28.15
ao12: 30.20. best ao5 in ao12: 27.83
I hope I can hop in on week 2!


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 8, 2020)

Round 31
Race to sub-24 (3/3)

Ao12: 23.10
1. 23.12 
2. 26.29 
3. (28.95) 
4. 19.52 
5. 27.86 
6. 22.22 
7. 23.56 
8. 27.41 
9. (19.51) 
10. 19.57
11. 20.70 
12. 20.75


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 14, 2020)

*Round 31 Results:*
@fun at the joy - Sub 24 - Ao12: 23.10 (3/3) Congratulations on graduating sub 24 @fun at the joy. Keep it up 
@Cubinwitdapizza - Sub 40 - Ao12: 39.45 (1/3)
@Master_Disaster - Sub 1:30 - Ao12: 1:26.06 (1/3)
@SmallTownCuber - Sub 26 - Ao12: 30.20 (0/3)

Scrambles for round 32:
1. D L2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 R' U R U' B F2 R D2 U' 
2. L2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 B D2 F D2 F' R D' F L D' B F' U2 
3. D F' L2 B' R' U D' R' F R D' L2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 D' F2 B2 U' 
4. F2 U2 L' R' D2 L U2 L F2 R2 U R2 D F2 R' F L' D F2 R2 
5. D R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 L B' R' D' R2 F2 D2 F' U F U' 
6. F2 U' B2 D' U B2 D2 R2 L F' L' B2 R F' L2 D' U2 B2 
7. F' D' F' D2 F' B' U' F' L U2 F2 D F2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D 
8. F D' R D2 L U' B2 R2 B L2 D L2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 R 
9. U' F L F D B2 U2 L' D F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 
10. R B2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 L' F2 L' B' D R' B' U F' U2 R' B2 U2 
11. B2 R2 U2 R' B2 D2 R B2 L' R2 B' D R D' R2 D R' U' B' 
12. D B' D' L B R' F2 U2 F' D' B2 D2 B2 U F2 D F2 R2 L 


Round 32 will end on January 19, 2019. Good luck to all that will be competing.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 15, 2020)

Round 32
Race to sub-22 (1/3)

Ao12: 20.87
1. 21.87 
2. 19.17 
3. 22.03 
4. 20.85 
5. 20.86
6. 22.65 
7. 17.97 
8. 22.13 
9. (16.23) 
10. 21.24 
11. 19.96 
12. (22.75) 
pure sub-23 is nice


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jan 15, 2020)

OH AO12 
Cube: Weilong GTS 2 M
Goal: Sub 20
Method: CFOP
1 20.92
2 19.74
3 19.95
4 23.30
5 24.12
6 23.93
7 18.14
8 22.89 
9 20.86
10 21.07
11 24.30
12 22.98

Average: 21.84


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 18, 2020)

Goal: Sub 40 (1/3)
Cube: Cubicle Labs YLM
Average: 39.35

1. 42.59
2. 40.55
3. 39.41
4. 36.89
5. 42.26
6. (31.69)
7. 31.74
8. 40.79
9. 39.50
10. 40.21
11. 39.57
12. (49.84) I messed CMLL up and had to redo 2 F2L pairs.

Dang, that was close! Those two 31‘s were what saved the average for the 49


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 21, 2020)

Will get results and new scrambles posted tomorrow (Tuesday).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 22, 2020)

*Round 32 Results:*
@fun at the joy - Sub 22 - Ao12: 20.87 (1/3) 
@Cubinwitdapizza - Sub 40 - Ao12: 39.35 (2/3)
@NevEr_QeyX - Sub 20 - Ao12: 21.84 (0/3)

Scrambles for round 33:
1. F' L2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D B2 L D2 R' B' D2 F' U2 B D' 
2. R' U2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D B2 L2 U' B D2 R' D' F U L F2 U2 
3. B' U R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 U' L' B' F2 D' F' L2 D2 F' L2 
4. R2 D B2 U' F2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 L' B' L D2 B' U F' U' 
5. U2 F' R2 U2 L2 F U2 B F D2 F R' F U2 R' B' U F' R2 D L' 
6. R U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L F U2 L' F D B' U' R' F2 U2 
7. R2 B2 U R2 D B2 D' U L2 F2 U' L U2 B' F' U2 B U B2 U2 L 
8. F' L B U B' U2 L' F' D B' U2 B2 D2 R B2 L' U2 R B2 R' 
9. B' L2 F' L2 B' U2 B2 D2 B L2 R2 U B2 L' D' B' R2 F' L B' L' 
10. F2 D2 F' R F B' R' F U2 L2 U2 D2 B D2 B L2 B2 R2 D 
11. U R2 U' B2 U B2 D2 R2 B R B' L2 F D2 U R F' D R 
12. B L' F' D' B' L' U F2 B' U' L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R F2 U2 R' 



Round 33 will end on January 26, 2019. Good luck to all that will be competing.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 22, 2020)

Round 33
Race to sub-22 (2/3)

Ao12: 21.57
1. (18.76) 
2. 22.08 
3. 23.79 
4. 22.23 
5. 19.98 
6. 19.28 
7. (26.49) 
8. 20.89 
9. 21.40 
10. 20.54 
11. 20.35 
12. 25.18


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 23, 2020)

Sub 40 (2/3)
Cube: Gan 354 M
Average: 43.02

1. 43.77
2. 40.8 I got 3 free pairs but L4E Was a crappy case for OH.
3. 46.12
4. 55.21 ...
5. 46.08
6. 39.90
7. 35.37
8. 47.71
9. 34.67
10. 42.58
11. 34.49
12. 53.23 ...
wow I sucked a lot.


----------



## Coinman_ (Jan 24, 2020)

Round 33
Goal: sub 17

Ao12: 17.75
1. 18.85
2. 19.15
3. 22.51
4. 20.04
5. 17.02
6. 14.62
7. 17.85
8. 14.02
9. 17.61
10. 15.02
11. 18.06
12. 19.30


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 30, 2020)

*Round 33 Results:*
@fun at the joy - Sub 22 - Ao12: 21.57 (2/3)
@Cubinwitdapizza - Sub 40 - Ao12: 43.02 (0/3) @Cubinwitdapizza if you do not get the goal for a week, you go back to (0/3). Since to qualify you need 3 week in a row with below your goal average.
@Coinman_ - Sub 17 - Ao12: 17.75 (0/3)

Scrambles for round 34:
1. D L B' U' D2 L' U2 F2 U D2 B U2 R2 F L2 F D2 B2 R2 B2
2. B R2 U2 D' B U' F' R' F D R2 F2 R2 F2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 R2
3. D F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 F' L' U' B' R D U2 L' D2 L
4. B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 D U' F' L U F' L' R F' L2 F L'
5. F2 D' U2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U' R D' F' L' F' U' B U F2 L2
6. R L2 F R2 F L2 D2 B2 F' D2 B2 R' B F2 D' B' U R U' F
7. D L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B' U2 B' R F D B' U F' R2 D' F
8. L B2 R2 D2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 B' D2 F' L U' L2 F D2 B' L2 F2 D2
9. U B2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U' L' D F R' D B2 R2 F' D' R2
10. U L2 B2 D2 R U' L' U2 F D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 B2 L2 U B2
11. D2 R' U2 B U D' L B' D F2 U2 F R2 F2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 U
12. D' R' F2 U2 L D2 R2 F2 R' D2 R' U' R' D2 B L F' L' U2 L

PLEASE NOTE: Due to the way that my schedule is working currently, I will be for a while posting new results on Monday's as that will work better.

Round 34 will end on February 3, 2019. Good luck to all that will be competing.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 30, 2020)

Round 34
Race to sub-22 (3/3)

Ao12: 21.56
1. 19.59 
2. 24.57 
3. (29.21) 
4. 21.08 
5. 20.31 
6. 23.31 
7. 20.03 
8. 22.24 
9. 21.82 
10. 22.48 
11. (19.22) 
12. 20.20


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 9, 2020)

*Round 34 Results:*
@fun at the joy - Sub 22 - Ao12: 21.56 (3/3) Congratulations on graduating sub 22.

Scrambles for round 35:
1. R D F2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' U' R2 D' F U R2 D2 L B F' U F2 
2. D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 R D2 U B2 D L F' U 
3. F2 R2 F2 L B2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 R D' B2 L R2 U2 B' U2 R B 
4. L2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' F2 U2 L2 F2 R B L2 D' B R2 B2 L' B2 U 
5. D' R2 B2 F R2 F D2 F2 R2 D2 B L' F L R2 B D F R' B2 
6. U R D' F U D2 B D2 R F D2 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U 
7. F R2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' B R D2 R' D2 F' L' U' R 
8. F' L2 D2 U2 F' R2 B U2 B2 D2 F' U B' D' L F D2 B' R2 U R 
9. L2 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 F L2 D2 R2 U' L' F U' L2 R' B2 U L2 R 
10. B2 L2 F L2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F L D U' B' F' U2 L' B D' B2 
11. F2 R F2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 L F2 L' U L2 B2 U' L' F D2 L' B L2 
12. F2 R2 B2 F L2 B' L2 D2 F R2 F D' F2 U B' R F' U2 L' F U2 


Round 35 will end on February 17, 2019. Good luck to all that will be competing.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 3, 2020)

Hey folks, I apologize for not keeping up with this thread. I really wanted to keep it going, but life has gotten the better of me right now.

With that being said if someone (or more then one individual) would like to take over this thread, that would be much appreciated.

If you are interested in doing that, please feel free to do so, and start by posting the previous results and new scrambles. Thanks


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

*Round 35 Results*
[None]

*Round 36 Scrambles*
1. U' F2 U D F U' L D F2 D2 B L2 U2 F L2 F' R2 B U2 R2 
2. U R2 L U F' B' R U' D2 B D2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F D' 
3. L2 U2 L2 U2 L F2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 R F2 D2 U' R B' 
4. D' B D L2 D' U' R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L' R B' U R D' F' 
5. R2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 D' F R B2 D L' R2 F L D2 F' 
6. L' U2 R F2 D2 L2 U2 R D2 R' D2 F' U2 R' U' F' U2 R' B2 
7. R D2 B L2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U R2 D2 L' B' R2 F2 L D B' 
8. D R F L2 D2 L' U B2 U2 B2 U2 R' B2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 L' D B 
9. D2 L2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U' F D B2 U L' F' R' B' L' 
10. D' F L2 U' B2 U' R2 U' L2 U F2 D2 R' D2 U' F2 R' D' B' L U' 
11. F' R' L2 D' B U' F' R' B U' B2 L2 U L2 F2 D' F2 B2 U' B2 U' 
12. F' L' R2 F2 L2 B R2 B' F' R2 D2 F U2 F U L R' D' R U L'


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

*Round 36*
Goal: Sub 25
Cube: GTS3M
Method: ZZ
Comment: 4 2-Look PLLs :/. Great average though

*Ao12: 22.42 (1/3)

Time List:

1. 25.79 - Bad lookahead
2. 26.16 - Meh
3. (27.84) - Bad
4. 20.56 - Good solve, almost sub-20
5. 24.09 - Ok
6. 19.13 - Good solve
7. 16.13 - Close to overall PB. OLL skip, could've been PB but I got 2-look PLL AGAIN :/
8. 24.98 - Awful PLL
9. (14.64) - Wait wut? My EOXCross built the other 3 pairs...
10. 23.23 - Good
11. 21.45 - Good F2L
12. 22.44 - Good solve*


----------



## fun at the joy (May 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> *Round 186*
> Goal: Sub 25
> Cube: GTS3M
> Method: Ortega
> ...


don't you average only like sub-20 for th?


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> don't you average only like sub-20 for th?



Yup. I've practiced OH way more than TH lately


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

*Round 36 Results*
@ProStar - Sub-25 - Ao12: 22.42 (1/3)

*Round 37 Scrambles*
1. R2 B' R' U2 F L2 U2 L' F' U' L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U 
2. U2 L' U F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 B U2 L' U' B2 L2 U B 
3. R2 D R2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U' B L' R' D L2 R2 U' B' D L 
4. R' F D' B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B' L B R U' R' B 
5. L' D2 B' R2 F' U2 B D2 L2 D2 L2 B U2 R' D2 B D L2 U2 B2 R' 
6. B2 R2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 R' B' D L' R2 D B2 F' D 
7. D L2 U D R' D B' R D2 L F2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 R B2 U' 
8. U2 R B2 U B2 D R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 B' U2 B' D2 F2 U R2 
9. R' U2 L' B2 L F2 R U2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 F' D' U R' D' F' D R' 
10. U' B U D R' B R2 L' D' R B2 L' F2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 L' D2 
11. R' F' U F2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 R' B U2 L2 D2 B U 
12. L2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 D F2 U2 L U' B' R F U L' D F


*Round 37 will end on May 24, 2020*


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 17, 2020)

Goal: Sub 20
Method: CFOP
Cube: MFJS Mini 3x3 (50mm)

1. DNF (accidental early timer stop on stackmat)
2. DNF (timer reset)

wow. Maybe next week. Maybe I should race to sub DNF on OH


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

*Round 37*
Goal: Sub 25
Cube: GTS3M
Method: ZZ
Comment: PB Ao12 is 21.13, so great average!

*Ao12: 21.33 (2/3)

Time List:

1. 23.56
2. 21.71
3. 23.32
4. 23.57
5. 20.99
6. 22.81
7. 22.04
8. 22.93
9. 18.80
10. 22.62
11. (25.72)
12. (16.98)*


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 18, 2020)

R37
Goal: Sub-2 minutes (1/3)
Cube: GTS3M
Method: the objectively best method for oh: triangular Francisco
tbh, I’ve never tried It oh, so my goal is a complete guess
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-17
avg of 12: 1:14.64

Time List:
1. 1:08.66 R2 B' R' U2 F L2 U2 L' F' U' L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U 
2. 1:07.91 U2 L' U F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 B U2 L' U' B2 L2 U B 
3. 1:21.40 R2 D R2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U' B L' R' D L2 R2 U' B' D L 
4. (1:41.41) R' F D' B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B' L B R U' R' B 
5. 53.15 L' D2 B' R2 F' U2 B D2 L2 D2 L2 B U2 R' D2 B D L2 U2 B2 R' 
6. 1:31.34 B2 R2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 R' B' D L' R2 D B2 F' D 
7. 1:11.33 D L2 U D R' D B' R D2 L F2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 R B2 U' 
8. 1:31.36 U2 R B2 U B2 D R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 B' U2 B' D2 F2 U R2 
9. 1:37.83 R' U2 L' B2 L F2 R U2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 F' D' U R' D' F' D R' 
10. (48.89) U' B U D R' B R2 L' D' R B2 L' F2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 L' D2 
11. 53.22 R' F' U F2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 R' B U2 L2 D2 B U 
12. 1:10.18 L2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 D F2 U2 L U' B' R F U L' D F

Smashed my goal, even beating my two handed triangular Francisco Ao12
Which doesn’t exist


----------



## ProStar (May 25, 2020)

Sorry for not updating the thread yesterday, it was pretty busy and I forgot

*Round 37 Results*
@Micah Morrison - Sub-20 - Ao12: DNF (0/3) [DNFs are redone at home]
@ProStar - Sub-25 - Ao12: 21.33 (2/3)
@I'm A Cuber - Sub-2:00 - Ao12: 1:14.64 (1/3)

*Round 38 Scrambles*
Time List:
1. L' U' R2 U' F2 D F2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 F' U L2 B' L F L' R' F2 
2. L' U2 D' R F R F2 L' R2 D F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 F 
3. U R B' U F2 R' D2 F' L' U L2 D' L2 U' R2 D B2 D' R2 U' 
4. F U R2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 F L2 F' U R' B2 D2 U B U' 
5. F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 L U2 L' U2 D' L' B' L2 U F2 D B' 
6. L F2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 U F2 L2 R2 F' U2 B' U' F' L U2 B R' 
7. L D2 L' F2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U' F' D2 L B U2 R2 B2 U' 
8. L U L2 B2 D' U' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L' F' R2 U F R B' L 
9. F D U2 B D2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 F' R2 U' B L D' U' R B2 
10. B' R' U' R2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D F L F' U F' D2 U' 
11. B U' R2 B' U2 F' R2 B' R2 B L2 B2 L2 U' B R' F2 L2 D L2 
12. D' F' B2 U L2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' L D L' D L' B U


*Round 37 will end on May 31, 2020*


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 25, 2020)

Ok let's not DNF this time (I'll use keyboard this time so my stackmat doesn't act up on me)

Goal: Sub 18
Cube: Magnetic Mini Valk 3
Method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-25
avg of 12: 17.317

Time List:
18.812
20.031
15.625
14.349
19.579
21.680
17.990
16.045
17.184
12.897 easy scramble for orange cross
14.645
18.910

pretty inconsistent, but it was a good average.

EDIT: I messed up, the 15 at the beginning was an old scramble from CSTimer, I'll have to figure out which scramble I didn't do.

EDIT 2: I guess I just forgot to do the last scramble lol, everything's fixed now


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> *Round 38 Scrambles*
> Time List:
> 1. L' U' R2 U' F2 D F2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 F' U L2 B' L F L' R' F2
> 2. L' U2 D' R F R F2 L' R2 D F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 F
> ...


Goal: sub 35
Cube: Mini MF3RS I magnetized.
Method: YruRU

avg of 12: 37.858 0/3

1: 33.36

2: 37.55 - great scramble, messed up EO. Also I need to learn the R U Z perm.

3: 1:02.48 - messed up CP and EO.

4: 40.14 - I couldn't find anything good for CP so I just did LEOR lol.

5: 39.32 - Messed up CP and EO again.

6: 47.07 -


Spoiler



MESSED UP MY FREAKING CP AND EO AGAIN



7: 43.24 - Messed up EO again(tomorrow I am going to work hard on EO)

8: 33.50 - finally didn't mess EO or CP up, I messed up my block though.

9: 35.23 - messed up EO again *facepalm*

10: 28.67 - planned CPFB, messed up EO. Could have been a OH YruRU pb.

11: 33.26 - didn't orient 2 edges, leaving a bad OLL.

12: 35.91 - Tried to do something cool for CP, didn't work.


Literally every single solve besides one I messed something up. I am still figuring out YruRU.


----------



## maticuber (May 25, 2020)

Goal: sub 20
Cube: WuWei black
method: CFOP white-cross only

Ao12: 21.63
best Ao5: 20.39

Solve 10 was easy x-cross, solve 7 was 2 gen after 2nd pair, solve 5 was a COLL mistake.



Spoiler: Times


----------



## ProStar (May 26, 2020)

*Round 38*
Goal: Sub 25
Cube: GTS3M
Method: CFOP
Pre-Solves Comment: Using CFOP, haven't done OH lately. I don't really know what to expect
Post-Solves Comment: Felt pretty bad, but good average I guess. That 19.76 Mo3 at the end was dope

*Ao12: 23.14 (3/3)

Time List:

1. 23.99
2. 23.95
3. (24.99)
4. 23.66
5. 23.25
6. 24.43
7. 24.33
8. 23.72
9. 22.98
10. (18.19)
11. 19.90
12. 21.19*


----------



## muchacho (May 27, 2020)

Round 38
Goal: Sub-25
Cube: Valk3
Method: Roux

Ao12: 22.71 (1/3)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-27
avg of 12: 22.71

Time List:
1. 23.25 R F L2 D2 L2 U B2 D R2 B2 D R2 B' L' R2 F U' B2 U2 R2 
2. 25.75 U2 L' F2 L D2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L' F' D F L B R' U L' U2 R2 
3. (16.73) L B' D2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B' D' L R U2 B R' F2 
4. 22.61 D' F D2 R2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 L' F' U R' D L' F' 
5. 23.87 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 L D' U2 B2 F D L' D L' 
6. 20.07 R D2 B L2 B2 L2 R2 B R2 U2 B' L2 D' B2 L U2 B R U F' 
7. 24.68 D2 R2 D2 L D2 U2 L2 R' F2 R2 U L2 F U' F D2 F2 D' R 
8. 22.94 F' L2 U L2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B' L' R' U2 F L2 U B D2 
9. (29.53) U' L D2 R2 D2 U B2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U' L F R2 F U' F2 U' 
10. 22.72 U' F' R2 U' R' L2 F' U2 B' D2 F2 D2 F2 R D2 R 
11. 20.29 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 B R2 D B2 F' U F2 
12. 20.93 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 B L' F2 U2 L F' R2 B2 L2


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 27, 2020)

round 38 
cube: wrm
method: leor
goal sub 25 
avg of 12: 25.70 (0/3)
Time List:
1. 25.52
2. 25.32
3. 23.53
4. (35.42[dropped cube]) 
5. 29.13 
6. (20.32[ez sune zbll]) 
7. 29.49 
8. 25.21 
9. 29.44
10. 23.51
11. 22.80[used cfop cause ez cross but then nperm]
12. 23.00
this had some really nice scrambles and should have easily been sub 25 but I made a lot of dumb mistakes.


----------



## fun at the joy (May 31, 2020)

Race to sub-18
Ao12: 17.95 (1/3)

1. (20.76)
2. 18.54
3. 19.53
4. 20.35
5. 18.27
6. 18.13
7. 17.86
8. 16.01
9. 16.48
10. 18.94
11. 15.38
12. (13.85)


----------



## ProStar (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm not late in the slightest 


*Round 38 Results*
@Micah Morrison - Sub-18 - Ao12: 17.31 (1/3)
@Owen Morrison - Sub-35 - Ao12: 37.85 (0/3)
@maticuber - Sub-20 - Ao12: 21.63 (0/3)
@ProStar - Sub-25 - Ao12: 23.14 (1/3) [Reset my 2/3 because it was with ZZ]
@muchacho - Sub22.71
@fun at the joy - Sub-18 - Ao12: 17.95 (1/3)

*Round 39 Scrambles*
1. B' L2 D2 B D2 F L2 D2 B2 R2 D' B F2 L' U' L D R B L
2. U R2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 U' R2 B' L U F2 U2 R' D' L D
3. B R2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 B' U' R B2 R' D' L F'
4. R' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D R2 D U2 B2 D2 R' D2 L2 F' L D B2 U F2
5. R' L U2 F D2 R2 L' U' F2 U2 B R2 L2 F L2 F2 D'
6. F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 U F2 D' B' R F2 R D2 F U2 B' D F2
7. D2 B2 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 R' B2 U B' D U' B R' B F D' F2
8. U' L2 B2 D L2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B F2 L' B D2 F R B' L' F'
9. D' B2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 D R2 F' U B2 L2 D F R' U' B L'
10. R' U2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 U B2 D' B2 L2 F' R' D L B2 L2 D' B2 U'
11. B' D' U' F2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 L B' F' R' D R' D2 F2
12. R' B' D F U' B R2 B' D' B2 R' F2 R U2 L F2 D2 B2 L B2 


*Round 37 will end on June 21, 2020*


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 15, 2020)

Goal: Sub 18
Method: CFOP
Cube: Mini Valk

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-15
avg of 12: 18.891

Time List:
24.688, 18.239, 18.085, 16.540, 21.996, 15.564, 28.824, 20.480, 16.858, 18.516, 17.474, 16.030

the sup 20's killed it


----------



## muchacho (Jun 17, 2020)

Round 39
Goal: Sub-25
Cube: Valk3
Method: Roux

Ao12: 23.80 (2/3)



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-17
avg of 12: 23.80

Time List:
1. 29.17 D2 F' B2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 R F2 R' B2 D2 B' D' B' F' D F' D' 
2. 24.78 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D B2 U2 F2 L' F' D2 R' B' F R2 D R' U 
3. 22.58 U' F' D' F D' R' L' U2 B U2 R2 L2 B' D2 B L2 D2 F D2 U 
4. 22.37 R' B2 U' B2 U2 R2 D L2 D B2 D L2 U B U B R' B L R2 U 
5. 21.73 R' B2 U2 L2 R2 B D2 B' U2 B' R2 U2 L R' B' D R' F R' B U2 
6. 21.98 B R D R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U R2 F2 L B' F D' L2 F D L' 
7. 22.17 B' F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 U R2 F2 U L2 U F' R U2 L' D2 R2 B' D 
8. (18.02) F' D' R' D2 R U2 R2 U2 B2 L U2 B2 L2 D2 B' R F2 D' R2 B D 
9. 18.65 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 U F2 D B2 D R' B' D' B' D2 L2 D' F' 
10. (37.31) B' R F2 L U2 F2 L B2 D2 U2 R' U2 F U2 B2 D' F D' R D' 
11. 28.42 U2 F R2 B F' L2 B R2 F R2 L B D L2 U R' B R D 
12. 26.16 F2 R' L2 B D2 B' L2 D2 B U2 L2 R2 F U' R D2 U' L' B U


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 6, 2020)

Im late but @ProStar is too so here we go

Goal: Sub-26 (PB ao100 is mid 27 so this will be a challenge)
Cube: Tengyun v1

1) 25.67
2) 25.75
3) 25.53
4) 26.38
5) 23.73
6) 31.80
7) 26.87
8) 29.58'
9) 21.34
10) 25.00
11) 26.64
12) 23.06

ao12: 25.82

I thought I was doing good until the last solve I realized I needed a pretty good solve to get it, but it worked out. Done on YJ big timer. 

@ProStar if you want I could run the thread, no pressure and I'm not annoyed, just saying that if you aren't enjoying running it I could step in for you


----------



## ProStar (Jul 6, 2020)

*Round 39 Results*
@Micah Morrison - Sub-18 - Ao12: 18.89 (0/3)
@muchacho - Sub-25 - Ao12L 23.80 (2/3)
@PingPongCuber - Sub-26 - Ao12: 25.82 (1/3)

*Round 40 Scrambles*
1. U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 F' R' F' U' B' R D' U2 F' 
2. R D2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 B' L U' B' L F U2 L B' 
3. D' R2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 U' R2 U2 B D2 U' B' 
4. D L2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 F' L2 F D2 F L B U R2 D2 U2 F2 L B 
5. L' B2 F2 D2 F2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 L' B' R D' B D' U B' L 
6. R2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R D B F' U2 L B' 
7. F U2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 B F D2 F L' D L B' F' D' B2 F' U' 
8. F' L2 U R D2 F' B' U F2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 U 
9. U' L' B2 L D' F D U2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U2 L B' 
10. R2 B' L2 U2 F D2 B F2 R2 F D2 L' U2 R' U' L' D F2 U2 R' B 
11. L' D B U' F' B2 R F2 L2 B' D2 B U2 B' U2 B2 U2 B2 U F 
12. U2 R2 D2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' U2 R B L' U' F R F2 U' B2 U


*Round 40 will end on July 12, 2020*




PingPongCuber said:


> @ProStar if you want I could run the thread, no pressure and I'm not annoyed, just saying that if you aren't enjoying running it I could step in for you



Thanks, but I'm good. I was just waiting for someone else to post because there were several people who did an average last round but not this round


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jul 6, 2020)

I think I'll join this.

Round 40
Goal: Sub-21
Method: LEOR
Cube: Yuxin Little Magic

Ao12: 20.31

1. (16.16)
2. 21.92
3. 24.25+
4. 19.96
5. 19.16
6. 18.61
7. 18.30
8. (25.61)
9. 19.65
10. 18.01
11. 22.76
12. 20.51

Those solves were nice, especially because of some EPLL skips.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 6, 2020)

Round 40

Goal: Sub-26
Cube: Tengyun V1 M

1) 25.07
2) 22.44
3) 22.92
4) 25.19
5) 24.12
6) 26.53
7) 23.31
8) 28.47
9) 24.93
10) 27.79
11) 31.86
12) 27.62

ao12: 25.60 (2/3)

Some nice times, lots of coll


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 6, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> I think I'll join this.


Me too.

Round 40
Goal: Sub 30 Sub 26
Method: CFOP
Cube: GTS2

avg of 12: 25.94

Time List:
1. 23.16 U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 F' R' F' U' B' R D' U2 F' 
2. 32.67 R D2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 B' L U' B' L F U2 L B' 
3. 24.02 D' R2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 U' R2 U2 B D2 U' B' 
4. 22.45 D L2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 F' L2 F D2 F L B U R2 D2 U2 F2 L B 
5. 29.74 L' B2 F2 D2 F2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 L' B' R D' B D' U B' L 
6. (19.74) R2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R D B F' U2 L B' 
7. 22.90 F U2 L2 U2 R2 F R2 B F D2 F L' D L B' F' D' B2 F' U' 
8. 22.81 F' L2 U R D2 F' B' U F2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 U 
9. 27.95 U' L' B2 L D' F D U2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U2 L B' 
10. 25.56 R2 B' L2 U2 F D2 B F2 R2 F D2 L' U2 R' U' L' D F2 U2 R' B 
11. 28.10 L' D B U' F' B2 R F2 L2 B' D2 B U2 B' U2 B2 U2 B2 U F 
12. (35.12) U2 R2 D2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' U2 R B L' U' F R F2 U' B2 U

Just managed


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 15, 2020)

@ProStar


----------



## ProStar (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, I'm not really able to keep this up. I haven't been on the forums much at all lately and generally been pretty busy with my life, and with school starting soon it's not getting any better. I believe @PingPongCuber offered to take over this thread, so hopefully it will get updated still. Sorry all for delaying and missing all these weeks


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 18, 2020)

@PingPongCuber


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 18, 2020)

Ok, here are the results for Round 40. 

@RedstoneTim - Sub-21 - Ao12: 20.31 (1/3)
@PingPongCuber - Sub-26 - Ao12: 25.60 (2/3)
@CyoobietheCuber - Sub-26 - Ao12: 25.94 (1/3)

Here are the scrambles for *round 41.* Round 41 will extend for the rest of this week and next week, so it will end on Monday the 27th, when new scrambles will be posted. 

(1) R2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 R2 F L2 U2 F' L2 D' L' D' U' R D' U' B' 
(2) F2 U2 F D2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F' D B D2 R D U' F L' R' B 
(3) L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R' U' R2 F' L' D B L' R2 U2 
(4) U2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D' U2 R B' U' R F D L' U' B2 R2 
(5) R' L2 D F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' F R' U' R2 U2 B' F' U B2 
(6) D2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 R U2 L2 F2 B' D F' D' F' U' L2 F R' 
(7) F' L' D' F R' B R' D' R2 U2 F2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 L U' 
(8) B2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 B L B F L F2 D2 R2 U' 
(9) U2 F' U' D' F' R D' L' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 B D 
(10) U' L' D' F2 D F R B R2 B2 U D' F2 R2 L2 D' R2 U2 B' 
(11) U B D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 B F' R' U' L' D' R' F2 L2 R B' 
(12) L2 F' L2 B2 F D2 B' L2 U2 L B' R2 B2 D2 F R' U2 

Good luck to everyone competing!


----------



## mukerflap (Jul 18, 2020)

Goal: sub 14
Method: Roux
Cube: WRM

avg of 12: 13.40

Time List:
1. 13.18 L F U2 B D2 L' U D' B F2 U2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 D' @2020-07-18 16:45:10 
2. 12.18 (1) R2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 R2 F L2 U2 F' L2 D' L' D' U' R D' U' B' @2020-07-18 16:46:05 
3. 13.23 (2) F2 U2 F D2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F' D B D2 R D U' F L' R' B @2020-07-18 16:46:27 
4. 14.72 (3) L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R' U' R2 F' L' D B L' R2 U2 @2020-07-18 16:47:02 
5. 12.54 (4) U2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D' U2 R B' U' R F D L' U' B2 R2 @2020-07-18 16:47:34 
6. 13.03 (6) D2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 R U2 L2 F2 B' D F' D' F' U' L2 F R' @2020-07-18 16:48:01 
7. (18.71) (7) F' L' D' F R' B R' D' R2 U2 F2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 L U' @2020-07-18 16:48:27 
8. (12.01) (8) B2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 B L B F L F2 D2 R2 U' @2020-07-18 16:48:58 
9. 14.77 (9) U2 F' U' D' F' R D' L' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 B D @2020-07-18 16:49:30 
10. 12.78 (10) U' L' D' F2 D F R B R2 B2 U D' F2 R2 L2 D' R2 U2 B' @2020-07-18 16:49:58 
11. 13.55 (11) U B D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 B F' R' U' L' D' R' F2 L2 R B' @2020-07-18 16:50:25 
12. 14.00 (12) L2 F' L2 B2 F D2 B' L2 U2 L B' R2 B2 D2 F R' U2 @2020-07-18 16:50:56


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 19, 2020)

Hey, I should join this thread

Round 41
Goal: sub-19 (1/3)
Method: YruRU
Cube: MS
avg of 12: 18.94

Time List:
1. 25.70 (1) R2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 R2 F L2 U2 F' L2 D' L' D' U' R D' U' B'
2. 21.86 (2) F2 U2 F D2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F' D B D2 R D U' F L' R' B
3. 17.92 (3) L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R' U' R2 F' L' D B L' R2 U2
4. 16.51 (4) U2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D' U2 R B' U' R F D L' U' B2 R2
5. 16.42 (5) R' L2 D F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' F R' U' R2 U2 B' F' U B2
6. 17.08 (6) D2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 R U2 L2 F2 B' D F' D' F' U' L2 F R'
7. (28.17) (7) F' L' D' F R' B R' D' R2 U2 F2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 L U'
8. 21.10 (8) B2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 B L B F L F2 D2 R2 U'
9. 17.28 (9) U2 F' U' D' F' R D' L' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 B D
10. 18.44 (10) U' L' D' F2 D F R B R2 B2 U D' F2 R2 L2 D' R2 U2 B'
11. (15.97) (11) U B D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 B F' R' U' L' D' R' F2 L2 R B'
12. 17.13 (12) L2 F' L2 B2 F D2 B' L2 U2 L B' R2 B2 D2 F R' U2

Cool, good average.

EDIT: Rolled into a PB ao12! 


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-18 (solving from 2020-07-18 17:29:40 to 2020-07-18 17:43:50)
avg of 12: 17.93

Time List:
1. 17.92 (3) L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R' U' R2 F' L' D B L' R2 U2 @2020-07-18 17:29:40 
2. 16.51 (4) U2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D' U2 R B' U' R F D L' U' B2 R2 @2020-07-18 17:30:24 
3. 16.42 (5) R' L2 D F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' F R' U' R2 U2 B' F' U B2 @2020-07-18 17:31:10 
4. 17.08 (6) D2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 R U2 L2 F2 B' D F' D' F' U' L2 F R' @2020-07-18 17:32:05 
5. (28.17) (7) F' L' D' F R' B R' D' R2 U2 F2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 L U' @2020-07-18 17:32:54 
6. 21.10 (8) B2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 B L B F L F2 D2 R2 U' @2020-07-18 17:33:50 
7. 17.28 (9) U2 F' U' D' F' R D' L' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 B D @2020-07-18 17:34:40 
8. 18.44 (10) U' L' D' F2 D F R B R2 B2 U D' F2 R2 L2 D' R2 U2 B' @2020-07-18 17:35:28 
9. (15.97) (11) U B D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 B F' R' U' L' D' R' F2 L2 R B' @2020-07-18 17:36:25 
10. 17.13 (12) L2 F' L2 B2 F D2 B' L2 U2 L B' R2 B2 D2 F R' U2 @2020-07-18 17:37:23 
11. 17.47 U2 F' R2 B L2 R2 F D2 B' F U B' R' F2 L D2 B' R2 F2 U @2020-07-18 17:43:10 
12. 19.97 L' F U2 R2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F L' B' U' R B' U R U' @2020-07-18 17:43:50


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Jul 21, 2020)

working on learning coll rn
Round 41
Goal: <25
Method: CFOP
Cube: Yulong v2m
avg: 26.73
best ao5: 24.49

Time list:
1. 22.15 | R2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 R2 F L2 U2 F' L2 D' L' D' U' R D' U' B' 
2. 29.83 | F2 U2 F D2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F' D B D2 R D U' F L' R' B 
3. 28.57 | L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R' U' R2 F' L' D B L' R2 U2 
4. 20.65 | U2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D' U2 R B' U' R F D L' U' B2 R2 
5. 30.34+2 | R' L2 D F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' F R' U' R2 U2 B' F' U B2 
6. 22.02 | D2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 R U2 L2 F2 B' D F' D' F' U' L2 F R' 
7. 26.03 | F' L' D' F R' B R' D' R2 U2 F2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 L U' 
8. 25.43 | B2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 B L B F L F2 D2 R2 U' 
9. 26.58 | U2 F' U' D' F' R D' L' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 B D 
10. 31.36 | U' L' D' F2 D F R B R2 B2 U D' F2 R2 L2 D' R2 U2 B' 
11. 26.94 | U B D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 B F' R' U' L' D' R' F2 L2 R B' 
12. 31.38 | L2 F' L2 B2 F D2 B' L2 U2 L B' R2 B2 D2 F R' U2 

sad 30s thoughhhh.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 22, 2020)

Round 41

Goal: Sub-26
Cube: Tengyun M V1
Method: Full CFOP

1) 28.45
2) 31.68 (This isn't going so well)
3) 29.76
4) 21.65 (Nice)
5) 21.26 (Ooh, Could this save the average)
6) 29.64 (Nope)
7) 25.16
8) 24.86 (Getting better...)
9) 26.10
10) 48.77 (Well that isn't ideal)
11) 29.78 (Ok not even a 0.01 is gonna save this average so lets beat that)
12) 27.93 (Ok so I didn;t beat that...)

ao12: 27.50 (Not even close) (2/3?) EDIT: (0/3)

@ProStar (or anyone else) Am I still at 2/3 or does it have to be consecutive? I thought it had to be consecutive but in @Ciparo 's thread I still graduate even if I dont get it consecutively.


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jul 22, 2020)

Round 41

Goal: Sub-21
Method: LEOR
Cube: Yuxin Little Magic

Ao12: 21.21

1. 25.69
2. 19.95
3. 23.14
4. 25.19
5. 19.94
6. 19.26
7. 22.11
8. 17.14
9. 21.57
10. (15.94)
11. (25.77)
12. 18.09

Could've made it without the 25s


----------



## ProStar (Jul 22, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> @ProStar (or anyone else) Am I still at 2/3 or does it have to be consecutive? I thought it had to be consecutive but in @Ciparo 's thread I still graduate even if I dont get it consecutively.



I'm pretty sure if you just don't do a week then that's fine, but if you fail a goal then you go back to 0/3. I think that's how Ciparo runs his, I could be wrong though


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 22, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm pretty sure if you just don't do a week then that's fine, but if you fail a goal then you go back to 0/3.


You can decide how to run your thread but this is how I do mine too


----------



## Ciparo (Jul 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm pretty sure if you just don't do a week then that's fine, but if you fail a goal then you go back to 0/3. I think that's how Ciparo runs his, I could be wrong though



Yes, that's exactly how I run it!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 27, 2020)

Results from this week
*Graduates:*
None yet!
*Tryhards:*
@mukerflap - Sub-14 - Ao12: 13.40 (1/3)
@CuberStache - Sub-19 - Ao12: 18.94 (1/3)
@SmallTownCuber - Sub-25 - Ao12: 26.73 (0/3)
@PingPongCuber - Sub-26 - Ao12: 27.5 (0/3)
@RedstoneTim - Sub-21 - Ao12: 21.21 (0/3)

*Did not compete this week:*
@CyoobietheCuber - Sub-26 - Ao12: 25.94 (1/3)


Scrambles for *Round 42:*

1) F D2 R2 D' F B2 U2 R' B2 U' F2 R2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 U
2) R2 D2 U' R2 D L2 U' R2 D R2 F2 B R D U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D
3) F' U2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 U B2 D U2 R' U2 F2 D' F' R2 D2 L
4) U' B2 D2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 L' R2 D2 L' U2 B' U R2 B D' B R U'
5) U2 L2 R2 U L2 U R2 D F2 R2 U B' L2 R' D2 B2 R D B R2 F2
6) U2 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 R2 U' F2 D' F' D2 L2 B D' U'
7) U2 R D B2 L' F R U2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 F U2 L2 F' U' R F2
8) R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D2 U' L' R' D' B' F' D' R2 D R'
9) B2 U2 F D2 R2 F R2 D2 F L2 B' R2 U' L D' L2 F L' F2 R' D
10) U2 F2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 F' R2 B' L2 D' U' R D R D2 B' U F
11) L B L U2 F2 R D2 B2 R' F2 L2 F2 R' B' L D2 B U' B' D'
12) B D2 B' D2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 L2 U B D' R' B' U2 B2 D B'

Good luck to everyone competing! Round 42 will end Monday, August 3rd and new scrambles will be released.


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 27, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> *Did not compete this week:*
> CyoobietheCuber - Sub-26 - Ao12: 25.94 (1/3)


Sadly I won't be completing my solves in the coming weeks since my cubes have been taken away from me this summer.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jul 28, 2020)

Goal: sub-33 (0/3)
Cube: meilong m
Average: 33.5


Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-27
avg of 12: 33.50

Time List:
1. 39.67 F D2 R2 D' F B2 U2 R' B2 U' F2 R2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 U 
2. 33.77 R2 D2 U' R2 D L2 U' R2 D R2 F2 B R D U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D 
3. 36.80 F' U2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 U B2 D U2 R' U2 F2 D' F' R2 D2 L 
4. (52.01) U' B2 D2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 L' R2 D2 L' U2 B' U R2 B D' B R U' 
5. 30.92 U2 L2 R2 U L2 U R2 D F2 R2 U B' L2 R' D2 B2 R D B R2 F2 
6. 39.28 U2 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 R2 U' F2 D' F' D2 L2 B D' U' 
7. 28.19 U2 R D B2 L' F R U2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 F U2 L2 F' U' R F2 
8. 35.74 R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D2 U' L' R' D' B' F' D' R2 D R' 
9. (23.12) B2 U2 F D2 R2 F R2 D2 F L2 B' R2 U' L D' L2 F L' F2 R' D 
10. 36.49 U2 F2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 F' R2 B' L2 D' U' R D R D2 B' U F 
11. 30.04 L B L U2 F2 R D2 B2 R' F2 L2 F2 R' B' L D2 B U' B' D' 
12. 24.09 B D2 B' D2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 L2 U B D' R' B' U2 B2 D B'


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Jul 28, 2020)

Round 42
Goal: Sub 25
Method: CFOP
Cube: Yulong v2m
avg: 23.82
best ao5: 22.87


Spoiler: Times



1. 21.32+ |F D2 R2 D' F B2 U2 R' B2 U' F2 R2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 U
2. 24.38 |R2 D2 U' R2 D L2 U' R2 D R2 F2 B R D U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D
3. 20.84 |F' U2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 U B2 D U2 R' U2 F2 D' F' R2 D2 L
4. 23.82 |U' B2 D2 L' D2 F2 U2 B2 L' R2 D2 L' U2 B' U R2 B D' B R U'
5. 23.48 |U2 L2 R2 U L2 U R2 D F2 R2 U B' L2 R' D2 B2 R D B R2 F2
6. 25.54 |U2 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 R2 U' F2 D' F' D2 L2 B D' U'
7. 21.37 |U2 R D B2 L' F R U2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 F U2 L2 F' U' R F2
8. 26.95 |R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D2 U' L' R' D' B' F' D' R2 D R'
9. 24.79 |B2 U2 F D2 R2 F R2 D2 F L2 B' R2 U' L D' L2 F L' F2 R' D
10. 25.67 |U2 F2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 F' R2 B' L2 D' U' R D R D2 B' U F
11. (27.73) |L B L U2 F2 R D2 B2 R' F2 L2 F2 R' B' L D2 B U' B' D'
12. (20.68) |B D2 B' D2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 L2 U B D' R' B' U2 B2 D B'


UMM... I crushed my goal.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 29, 2020)

Round 42
Goal: Sub-26
Cube: Dayan Tengyun M
Method: CFOP (Full PLL, Full OLL, and COLL)

1) 29.67
2) 25.29
3) (19.29)
4) 27.22
5) 26.98
6) (32.82)
7) 28.50
8) 19.39
9) 24.87
10) 20.98
11) 23.14
12) 21.24

Average of 12: 24.73 (1/3)

Wow I also crushed my goal, not going well until I got super great solves at the end. Overall very inconsistent.


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jul 30, 2020)

Round 42

Goal: Sub-21
Method: LEOR
Cube: Yuxin Little Magic

Ao12: 19.59

Time List:
1. 19.56
2. 20.24
3. 18.62
4. 20.01
5. 16.52
6. 19.49
7. 21.11
8. (12.70)
9. (24.66)
10. 18.65
11. 18.86
12. 22.85

Those scrambles were way too good!
The 12.70 is PB btw (sadly wasn't able to reconstruct, though I'm sure I had S' S' U' U' R U' U' B for LB and just a Sune for LL).


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 3, 2020)

Round 42

Goal: sub-19 (0/3)
Method: YruRU
Cube: MS
avg of 12: 19.06

Time List:
1. 20.20
2. 16.35
3. 17.22
4. 17.16
5. 25.54[LEOR]
6. 23.03
7. 19.28
8. (27.19)
9. (16.16)
10. 17.77
11. 17.83
12. 16.21[CFOP]

Median was 17.8 but average was 19.06  I almost saved it despite the counting 25 and 23. Not messing up CP on solve 5 would have almost certainly let me make my goal


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 3, 2020)

Results from round 42
*Graduates:*
None yet!
*Tryhards:*
@CuberStache - Sub-19 - Ao12: 19.06 (0/3)
@RedstoneTim - Sub-21 - Ao12: 19.51 (1/3)
@SmallTownCuber - Sub-25 - Ao12: 23.82 (1/3)
@PingPongCuber - Sub-26 - Ao12: 24.73 (1/3)
@I'm A Cuber - Sub-33 - Ao12: 33.5 (0/3)

*Did not compete this week:*
@mukerflap - Sub-14 - Ao12: 13.40 (1/3)
@CyoobietheCuber - Sub-26 - Ao12: 25.94 (1/3)

Scrambles for* Round 43:*

1) L F' R2 F2 L2 D B2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' R D F' R2 F2 D' B2 
2) R' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' U' R2 D R B' L' R' B2 D2 B R2 
3) R' U F2 R2 D F' B' U' L' U2 F2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 D R2 U' B2 D2 
4) D L' U2 L F2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 B2 F D B2 U B L2 F D 
5) D' L2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 F D2 B U2 F R' F U L R B2 D L 
6) B2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 U' R2 L' D R U R D F D R2 
7) L' B2 R2 B' L U' R2 B R F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 
8) L F2 L U2 R' U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B D F' L' F2 D U2 R U 
9) R' D' B L2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 D L2 B2 U L2 R' D2 R F2 U' B D 
10) L U' L2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F D2 L2 F' U F R2 D2 R F U B 
11) D2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 F' D2 U' R B F2 D L' R2 
12) F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 U L2 F2 R' D F L R2 U' B L' U R' 

Round 43 will end on Monday, August 10th. Good luck to everyone competing.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 3, 2020)

Goal: Sub-33 (1/3)
Cube: Gan rsm
Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-03
avg of 12: 31.30

Time List:
1. 29.14 L F' R2 F2 L2 D B2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' R D F' R2 F2 D' B2 
2. 23.47 R' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' U' R2 D R B' L' R' B2 D2 B R2 
3. 38.72 R' U F2 R2 D F' B' U' L' U2 F2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 D R2 U' B2 D2 
4. 33.22 D L' U2 L F2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 B2 F D B2 U B L2 F D 
5. 29.33 D' L2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 F D2 B U2 F R' F U L R B2 D L 
6. 34.31 B2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 U' R2 L' D R U R D F D R2 
7. (49.56) L' B2 R2 B' L U' R2 B R F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 
8. 27.98 L F2 L U2 R' U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B D F' L' F2 D U2 R U 
9. 25.36 R' D' B L2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 D L2 B2 U L2 R' D2 R F2 U' B D 
10. 33.51 L U' L2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F D2 L2 F' U F R2 D2 R F U B 
11. 37.92 D2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 F' D2 U' R B F2 D L' R2 
12. (23.37) F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 U L2 F2 R' D F L R2 U' B L' U R'

these are super easy scrambles


----------



## Xander (Aug 4, 2020)

First time solving a cube one handed in a couple weeks so bear with me [emoji23].

Goal: Sub-24

Method: CFOP

Cube: Gan Air SM 2019

1. (32.34)
2. 21.62
3. 26.50
4. 29.77
5. 30.71
6. 23.74
7. 31.77
8. 21.50
9. 27.63 (V perm)
10. 28.72 (worst dot OLL and V perm)
11. 20.99 (F perm)
12. (19.98) (U perm)

I’m happy with the barely 19 and 20 to finish out the average, but I’ll practice more before next week so that my times will be a lot more consistent. I stopped practicing for a few months after getting down to averaging 23-24 seconds because my left pinky and pointer finger were bothering me. Thankfully though they’re feeling better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 4, 2020)

Xander said:


> First time solving a cube one handed in a couple weeks so bear with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait wait wait... Did @pjk add a laughing face?


----------



## Xander (Aug 4, 2020)

@Owen Morrison I posted with a lol emoji if that’s what you’re asking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Aug 4, 2020)

Round 43 ( 0/3)
Goal: Sub 25
Method: CFOP
Cube: Yulong v2m
avg: 25.43
best ao5: 24.65


Spoiler: Times



1. 23.32 L F' R2 F2 L2 D B2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' R D F' R2 F2 D' B2 
2. (34.12) R' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' U' R2 D R B' L' R' B2 D2 B R2 
3. 27.30 R' U F2 R2 D F' B' U' L' U2 F2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 D R2 U' B2 D2 
4. 23.34 D L' U2 L F2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 B2 F D B2 U B L2 F D 
5. 22.95 D' L2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 F D2 B U2 F R' F U L R B2 D L 
6. 25.50 B2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 U' R2 L' D R U R D F D R2 
7. 27.86 L' B2 R2 B' L U' R2 B R F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 
8. 28.59 L F2 L U2 R' U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B D F' L' F2 D U2 R U 
9. (19.20) R' D' B L2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 D L2 B2 U L2 R' D2 R F2 U' B D 
10. 23.30 L U' L2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F D2 L2 F' U F R2 D2 R F U B 
11. 26.66 D2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 F' D2 U' R B F2 D L' R2 
12. 25.46 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 U L2 F2 R' D F L R2 U' B L' U R'


But but but...* sigh. *Not sub 25


----------



## RedstoneTim (Aug 7, 2020)

Round 43

Goal: Sub-21
Method: LEOR
Cube: Yuxin Little Magic

Ao12: 21.83

Time List:
1. 20.60
2. 21.35
3. (26.76)
4. 26.28
5. 21.80
6. 22.65
7. 24.72
8. 17.68
9. 25.92
10. 17.12
11. (16.27)
12. 20.14

I'm way too inconsistent


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 9, 2020)

Round 43

Goal: sub-19 (1/3)
Method: YruRU
Cube: MS
avg of 12: 18.20

Time List:
1. 16.27
2. 18.93
3. (27.07)
4. 20.47
5. 16.91
6. 18.85
7. (15.23)
8. 17.78
9. 17.70
10. 18.94
11. 19.17
12. 16.94

Solid average, definitely happy with this


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 10, 2020)

Results from round 43
*Graduates:*
None yet!
*Tryhards:*
@CuberStache - Sub-19 - Ao12: 18.20 (1/3)
@RedstoneTim - Sub-21 - Ao12: 21.83 (0/3)
@SmallTownCuber - Sub-25 - Ao12: 25.43 (0/3)
@I'm A Cuber - Sub-33 - Ao12: 31.3 (1/3)
@Xander - Sub-24 - Ao12:26.29 (0/3)

*Did not compete this week:*
@mukerflap - Sub-14 - Ao12: 13.40 (1/3)
@CyoobietheCuber - Sub-26 - Ao12: 25.94 (1/3)
@PingPongCuber - Sub-26 - Ao12: 24.73 (1/3)


Scrambles for* Round 44:*

1) R2 D L D2 B D' F' L B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' L2 R
2) D' B2 F2 U R2 D F2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 F L U' L' R2 B L F
3) B2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 U' R2 F2 B D' F2 L U' R D' B' F
4) D F' R F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 L U2 B2 R2 U' F L2 D2 U L R'
5) B2 L' D2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R' B' D F R B' R F2 L'
6) L' F' R L' B' L2 F' L U F2 U F2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 D' F'
7) R F2 R2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 D' R' D2 U B' D' R U2 L' R'
8) U B U' R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U' F2 U B' L2 R B L2 R2 D2
9) U B2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F' L' U2 B R B U' F2 L' B
10) B U' L D2 R L2 B' U F U2 D2 L2 D2 F U2 B U2 F2 U'
11) U' L2 D' B U' F U F2 B2 L' D2 B2 L2 D2 L' F2 R2 L' U' R'
12) R B' R2 U' B2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L' U' B' R F U L D2

Round 44 will end on Monday, August 17th. Good luck to everyone competing!


----------



## Xander (Aug 10, 2020)

Ok thanks I’ll post an average in the next few days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 12, 2020)

Round 44

Cube: Tengyun M
Method: CFOP

Goal: Sub-26

1) 22.62
2) 26.47
3) 21.97
4) 25.49
5) 25.82
6) 26.95
7) (19.86)
8) 21.06
9) 22.06
10) 27.27
11) 29.14
12) (30.53)

Average of 12: 24.89 (2/3)

Pretty good


----------



## RedstoneTim (Aug 12, 2020)

Round 44

Goal: Sub-21
Method: LEOR
Cube: Meilong 3M, arrived yesterday and I think it's my OH main now.

Ao12: 19.12

1. 23.00
2. 20.55
3. 21.37
4. (27.91)
5. 20.54
6. 18.99
7. 16.80
8. (14.95)
9. 15.67
10. 16.46
11. 17.64
12. 20.21

Inconsistency at its best. Not sure what happened towards the end of the average, but I like it. The 16.31 ao5 is also PB by almost a second.


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 14, 2020)

Round 44
Goal: sub-19 (0/3)
Method: YruRU
Cube: MS
avg of 12: 19.23

Time List:
1. 22.26
2. (16.36)
3. 16.59
4. 18.53
5. 19.08
6. 18.36
7. 19.73
8. 17.86
9. 20.27
10. (25.65[LEOR])
11. 21.27
12. 18.35

Seems familiar, mostly good but a few really bad ones pushed it just barely over the goal


----------



## Xander (Aug 15, 2020)

@PingPongCuber I just realized that I misread your comment the first time, here’s my average from last week. 26.29


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xander (Aug 15, 2020)

Goal: sub-24
Cube: Gan Air SM 2019
Method: CFOP

Average of 12: 22.36 

1. 23.71
2. 22.96
3. (15.64)
4. 21.81
5. (28.32)
6. 18.14
7. 25.68
8. 20.25
9. 24.78
10. 24.58
11. 20.05
12. 21.65

I don’t think this is pb average of 12 but it is pretty good for me, I was pretty happy that my slower solves were counting weren’t slower than 24-25 seconds. That 15 though was nice I didn’t do a reconstruction but low move count might have been LL skip. I think I did a sledge hammer with something else so probably did WV or VLS without knowing lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Aug 15, 2020)

Round 44 ( 1/3)
Goal: Sub 25
Method: CFOP
Cube: Yulong v2m
avg: 24.53
best ao5: 21.91

1. 20.89
2. 21.40
3. 21.09
4. 23.23
5. (39.59)
6. 30.19
7. 27.07
8. 21.80
9. 27.66
10. 25.12
11. 21.98
12. 25.76
wooo


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 17, 2020)

Results from round 44
*Graduates:*
None yet!
*Tryhards:*
@CuberStache - Sub-19 - Ao12: 19.23 (0/3)
@RedstoneTim - Sub-21 - Ao12: 19.12 (1/3)
@SmallTownCuber - Sub-25 - Ao12: 24.53 (1/3)
@Xander - Sub-24 - Ao12: 22.36 (1/3)
@PingPongCuber - Sub-26 - Ao12: 24.89 (2/3)

*Did not compete this week:*
@mukerflap - Sub-14 - Ao12: 13.40 (1/3)
@CyoobietheCuber - Sub-26 - Ao12: 25.94 (1/3)
@I'm A Cuber - Sub-33 - Ao12: 31.3 (1/3)


Scrambles for* Round 45:*

1) R2 U R' F2 R' U2 L' B2 R' B2 R2 F2 R' D U' F U F D2 B' 
2) F2 L2 R2 D R2 U B2 D' R2 U2 L2 B' U R' B2 R2 D L D R' 
3) D' F2 L2 D L2 B2 D' U' L2 B2 F' U' L2 B2 L' U' R2 U 
4) B' U2 L' D2 L' B2 R D R2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D' R2 L2 D B L' 
5) B2 L B' D R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U F2 U' L2 D2 F' U2 L F2 R2 U' R' 
6) D B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 U R2 U' R' D L D R B' L2 B2 F' 
7) B D B2 R B2 R F2 L' B2 R U2 L2 U2 B' D' F2 U' L B L 
8) U B2 U L2 R2 U F2 U F2 D' B2 U F' D U2 R U' B L2 R' B 
9) D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 B F' U2 R2 F' L F' D' F' L' D' R2 U' L 
10) F' D F2 R D2 L' U2 L2 U2 R F2 L F U2 F2 R' D2 B L' 
11) F2 L2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 R2 B D' L U L B2 F' L2 B2 
12) L2 R B2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 L' U' F' U2 R D2 R F2 

Round 45 will end on Monday, August 24th. Good luck to everyone competing!


----------



## RedstoneTim (Aug 20, 2020)

Round 45

Goal: Sub-21 (2/3)
Method: LEOR
Cube: Meilong 3M

Ao12: 19.27

1. 19.08
2. 22.30
3. 17.64
4. 16.46
5. 16.40
6. 26.66
7. (14.37)
8. (28.49)
9. 16.90
10. 20.61
11. 17.61
12. 19.04

Very nice scrambles again.


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Aug 20, 2020)

Round 44 ( 0/3)
Goal: Sub 25
Method: CFOP
Cube: Yulong v2m
avg: 25.71
best ao5: 24.85

1. 20.98
2. (34.83)
3. 23.52
4. 26.63
5. 24.39
6. 28.95
7. 27.14
8. 21.57
9. 28.55
10. 28.27
11. 27.12
12. (19.67)
humph lol


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 31, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Round 45 will end on Monday, August 24th.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 31, 2020)

Sorry, school has started and I’m pretty swamped. Now that I’m not doing OH anymore I don’t really have any motivation. Anyone who wants can take over like I did from @ProStar


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 31, 2020)

Well, it looks like I'm taking over here.

*Round 45 results.*
@RedstoneTim - Sub 21 - Ao12: 19.27 (2/3)
@SmallTownCuber - Sub 25 - Ao12: 25.71



Spoiler: Round 46 Scrambles



1. F L2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 L2 D' F R2 F' L F' R U B2
2. F2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U B2 D' R2 D2 B F' D' R D' L D L' B2 D
3. R2 U R F' U B L2 B2 U' B' U2 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 D2 F
4. B L' D2 L2 F2 L D2 L B2 F' U2 R' B' D2 B' D L'
5. D2 L' B2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R F2 D2 F L' U2 L' R' D' B R U'
6. F2 U2 F2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 R' F L' B R' U2 B2 U' B L2
7. F B2 R U' D' F U' F2 B' R B2 U B2 L2 U2 D R2 D2 F2 B2 D
8. L2 U' D2 L' U B' U' D F' L' U2 L2 U F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 L2
9. U2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 B' L2 D2 U2 B2 F' R B2 R2 D' B2 D U B L
10. B' D L' B2 L B2 R D2 L2 R D L U B' D F' L' U
11. L' F2 U' L' U2 B' L2 B U2 L2 U B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 D' R2 U2
12. R F2 L' U R D' F' B2 U2 L U2 L U2 B2 L' U2 R2 U'



Round 46 will end on September 6th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.

(Just to be clear, I'm changing this to update on Sundays to make it consistent with the other sub-x thread I run)


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 2, 2020)

Round 46
Goal: sub-19 (1/3)
Method: YruRU
Cube: MS
avg of 12: 18.05

Time List:
1. 21.62
2. 16.14
3. 22.33
4. 18.83
5. (15.04)
6. (22.92)
7. 15.62
8. 15.25
9. 15.60
10. 19.44
11. 16.95
12. 18.74

PB ao5 on solves 5-9. Too many sup-20s though :/


----------



## RedstoneTim (Sep 3, 2020)

Round 46

Goal: Sub-21 (3/3)
Method: LEOR
Cube: Meilong 3M

Ao12: 19.23

1. 18.34
2. 17.89
3. 16.97
4. 18.99
5. 17.00
6. 24.40
7. 22.58
8. (25.81)
9. 19.55
10. (16.24)
11. 17.66
12. 18.93

Finally done! I think this is enough for now, not going to attempt Sub-20/19 anytime soon.


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 6, 2020)

Round 46
Race to Sub: 14
Method: ZZ-(a)
Cube: MF3rs 2 (non mag)
Average: 15.19

1. 13.48
2. 13.31
3. 13.02
4. 18.37
5. (12.86)
6. 18.84
7. 17.05
8. 13.47
9. 13.45
10. (20.60)
12. 17.47
11. 13.40


12+: [-1-]
13+: [------6------]
17+: [-----5-----]
Nice consistency
All of the 13s were literally sub 13.5 too...

I would race to Sub 15 but I know that if I do like 400 solves I'll be back there so I'm just jumping straight into the next goal instead.


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 7, 2020)

*Round 46 results.*
@CuberStache - Sub 19 - Ao12: 18.05 (1/3)
@RedstoneTim - Sub 21 - Ao12: 19.23 (3/3)
@GenTheThief - Sub 14 - Ao12: 15.12 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 47 Scrambles



1. L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U B2 D B2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 B' D2 F' D L 
2. F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D' U' R2 U L2 F2 B' D F2 L U' B' R' U F 
3. R B' U2 D R B2 L' B U L2 F2 U D' F2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 R 
4. R2 U2 F' L2 D2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 U2 F' R' D F2 L' R' B D B 
5. L' U' F' D2 F R2 D2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F R' F U' R D B' F' 
6. U' B' L2 F2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 U' R2 D' U R B' D' L' B2 D B' R2 
7. B R2 F2 R D2 U2 L' B2 F2 R' F2 L U R B F' L' F2 D' F 
8. D L2 U R2 D L2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D F' U2 F D F2 L' R2 B D2 
9. F2 D B U B D R D' F2 L' D2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 D2 L2 B2 R 
10. B2 D F2 R F' L2 U2 D2 L F R2 B U2 F' D2 F D2 R2 F' D2 F2 
11. U' L' F2 R2 D2 F2 L' B2 D2 U2 L B2 D F U R' F2 R D2 
12. U L' D2 B2 L2 U2 L' F2 L2 U2 B2 L' B R' F2 U F' D' F U2



Round 47 will end on September 13th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 13, 2020)

Round 47
Goal: sub-19 (2/3)
Method: YruRU
Cube: MS
avg of 12: 18.20

Time List:
1. (26.00)
2. 16.80
3. 19.90
4. 18.33
5. 17.18
6. 17.78
7. 16.67
8. (15.16)
9. 19.76
10. 18.29 
11. 18.89
12. 18.41

Pretty solid


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 13, 2020)

Round: 47
Goal: sub 14
Method: ZZ(-A)
Cube: MF3 RS 2 (non mag)
Average: 15.36

1. 15.68
2. 15.63
3. 14.59
4. 15.42
5. (17.45)
6. 16.04
7. 13.53
8. (11.10)
9. 16.64
10. 15.79
11. 15.13
12. 15.13

ehh
I never got around to those 400 solves either, so its alright


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 14, 2020)

*Round 47 results.*
@CuberStache - Sub 19 - Ao12: 18.20 (2/3)
@GenTheThief - Sub 14 - Ao12: 15.36 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 48 Scrambles



1. F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 B' D R' B' L F L F L2 B'
2. R2 D2 F' D F B' L D F U2 R2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 U2 F U
3. L B2 R2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 R2 U2 F' U' L' B2 F2 D2 L U2 R2
4. R D L2 D2 U R2 U B2 D R2 F2 L U' F2 L F L' B' F2 D'
5. U' B' D2 L2 B' L2 F U D2 R' F2 L F2 D2 F2 R' F2 R2 L'
6. R2 D' F2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 R2 U' R B2 F' R2 U' B2 L' B R2 D2
7. D2 L B2 R' F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 D F U B2 F' U' L' R2 D2
8. D L' U' D R2 F R2 D' L' U2 D2 L U2 L' F2 R' D2 L D2 R2 D'
9. B L B R2 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 R2 B D' B2 L B2 L2 U' F'
10. F2 L B2 U R' F' U' R D R F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 D2 R2 B2 R
11. L2 U D2 L2 B' D2 U2 B D2 B' F' R2 D2 L' B2 U L U R2 F
12. D L2 U2 F' L' D' B R2 D B2 L U2 R2 F2 L' F2 L F2 D2 R' D2



Round 48 will end on September 20th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 17, 2020)

Round: 48
Goal: Sub 14
Method: ZZ(-A)
Cube: MF3 RS2 (non mag)
Average: 14.54

1. 15.23
2. (16.59)
3. 13.87
4. 14.11
5. 14.83
6. 14.99
7. 14.13
8. 13.44
9. 13.26
10. (13.08)
11. 16.30
12. 15.20

This feels like the fastest thing that I would be able to realistically and comfortably produce. I'm not sure I even average 14.5 yet, but it felt good. Getting to the 13s is going to require some actual consistency though, so I won't be able to keep having these month long droughts where I don't practice-- hopefully this thread will help with that again.


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 21, 2020)

Round 48
Goal: sub-19 (3/3)
Method: YruRU
Cube: MS
avg of 12: 18.08

Time List:
1. 16.92
2. 20.02
3. (21.38)
4. 17.19
5. 17.68[CFOP]
6. (14.16)
7. 20.04[LEOR]
8. 18.94
9. 16.40
10. 18.67
11. 18.08
12. 16.89

Not bad, I didn't really warm up because I meant to do this yesterday and forgot lol


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 21, 2020)

*Round 48 results.*
@GenTheThief - Sub 14 - Ao12: 14.54 (0/3)
@CuberStache - Sub 19 - Ao12: 18.08 (3/3)



Spoiler: Round 48 Scrambles



1. F D' R2 D U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U R' D' B2 L D' B' F2 U2 
2. F D' L2 F R2 F R' U' B U2 B2 U2 D2 R' U2 B2 R F2 L U2 
3. B2 L2 R2 B U2 F D2 B U2 B' U2 L' U L2 D2 B D' L D' 
4. D2 L B D L' U F2 L U B2 U' D2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' 
5. U F' B' L' B U2 D2 F R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U R2 B2 U' D' L2 B2 
6. L2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 F' U L D2 R2 U B U2 R D2 
7. D' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U F2 R D' L R' U B' F' L' B' R2 
8. L2 D' F' U L' U2 R' D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 D R2 U L2 B U' 
9. U B2 D' R2 U B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 U F2 R D' F' D' 
10. D2 L F2 B' D' B' U L' R2 F' R2 L2 D2 F R2 F' B' U2 R2 D 
11. D2 L2 D2 U F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 L2 B U L2 R B2 L F U' B R' 
12. R' U' B2 D' F' B2 L' D U2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' R2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 U'



Round 49 will end on September 27th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey, can I join?


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 23, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Hey, can I join?


Yeah! Just do an average of 12 with the scrambles given and make a post with a similar format to the other ones you see.


----------



## Brayden_Speedcuber (Sep 23, 2020)

Goal: Sub-23
Main: Valk Mini
Method: CFOP
Average: 23.26

1. 21.71 F D' R2 D U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U R' D' B2 L D' B' F2 U2 
2. (17.66) F D' L2 F R2 F R' U' B U2 B2 U2 D2 R' U2 B2 R F2 L U2 
3. 19.77 B2 L2 R2 B U2 F D2 B U2 B' U2 L' U L2 D2 B D' L D' 
4. 19.16 D2 L B D L' U F2 L U B2 U' D2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' 
5. 25.36 U F' B' L' B U2 D2 F R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U R2 B2 U' D' L2 B2 
6. 27.03 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 F' U L D2 R2 U B U2 R D2 
7. (27.89) D' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U F2 R D' L R' U B' F' L' B' R2 
8. 27.10 L2 D' F' U L' U2 R' D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 D R2 U L2 B U' 
9. 21.99 U B2 D' R2 U B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 U F2 R D' F' D' 
10. 24.31 D2 L F2 B' D' B' U L' R2 F' R2 L2 D2 F R2 F' B' U2 R2 D 
11. 22.66 D2 L2 D2 U F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 L2 B U L2 R B2 L F U' B R' 
12. 23.49 R' U' B2 D' F' B2 L' D U2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' R2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 U'
Just missed it


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 24, 2020)

Goal- sub 1:50
Main: Qiyi Warrior S
Method: CFOP
Average: 1:55.89

1)(DNF) F D' R2 D U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U R' D' B2 L D' B' F2 U2 (Messed up PLL)
2)1:43.04 F D' L2 F R2 F R' U' B U2 B2 U2 D2 R' U2 B2 R F2 L U2
3)2:10.47 B2 L2 R2 B U2 F D2 B U2 B' U2 L' U L2 D2 B D' L D' (Arggh..)
4)1:33.17 . D2 L B D L' U F2 L U B2 U' D2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D pb single
5)1:50.17 U F' B' L' B U2 D2 F R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U R2 B2 U' D' L2 B2
6)2:10.55 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 F' U L D2 R2 U B U2 R D2 
7)2:13.73 D' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U F2 R D' L R' U B' F' L' B' R2 (N perm problems)
8) (48.48) L2 D' F' U L' U2 R' D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 D R2 U L2 B U' WHAT..??
9)57.73 U B2 D' R2 U B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 U F2 R D' F' D' AGAIN..??
10)2:11.55 D2 L F2 B' D' B' U L' R2 F' R2 L2 D2 F R2 F' B' U2 R2 D
11)2:13.30 D2 L2 D2 U F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 L2 B U L2 R B2 L F U' B R'
12)2:06.82. R' U' B2 D' F' B2 L' D U2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' R2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 U'

Comment: Got a 2 move x cross in one of the 
scrambles, broke my pb twice but 
still could not get the ao12


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 28, 2020)

Round 49
Goal: sub-18 (1/3)
Method: YruRU
Cube: MS
avg of 12: 17.59

Time List:
1. 18.73
2. 16.30
3. 17.23
4. 21.47[Failed CP]
5. 15.62
6. 15.02
7. (21.63)
8. (14.84)
9. 21.10
10. 15.78
11. 17.12
12. 17.57

I think what really saved this average is that the bad solves weren't as bad as I thought. I fully expected like a 25 on each sup-20 but the fact that they were all just 21s really helped. And of course, the three counting 15s balanced them out.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 4, 2020)

Round: 49
Goal: Sub 14
Method: ZZ
Cube: RS2 (non mag)
Average: 15.80

1. 17.04
2. 14.01
3. (13.60)
4. 16.59
5. 14.89
6. 14.52
7. (19.58)
8. 14.97
9. 15.71
10. 17.90
11. 16.46
12. 15.92

Not great, but my OH isn't feeling good today, so oh well.


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 5, 2020)

Looks like I forgot to post scrambles last week lol

Round 49
Goal: sub-18 (0/3)
Method: YruRU
Cube: MS
avg of 12: 18.82

1. 18.31
2. 20.05
3. 17.43
4. (16.18) 
5. 17.42
6. 19.83 
7. 19.44
8. 18.28 
9. 17.58
10. 18.61
11. (23.87)
12. 21.26

Bad, I forgot to do this yesterday and didn't really have time to warm up today


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 5, 2020)

*Round 49 results.*
@GenTheThief - Sub 14 - Ao12: 15.80 (0/3)
@CuberStache - Sub 18 - Ao12: 18.82 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 50 Scrambles



1. L2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 L' U B L D' B2 L' D R
2. R2 D2 U B2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' F L2 F' L' R' B' U2 L' D' B'
3. U L D R2 F' R F D' B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 B
4. U' B2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D B' R' U2 B' D' B R B' D' R
5. U B' R2 D2 L2 B' D R2 D2 L B2 U2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D'
6. R2 D' L2 D' F2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 B R D2 F2 D' R' B2 U' L'
7. D R L' D' F2 U' B L' F' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R U2 R B2 L F2 R
8. B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 D' F2 D' L' B L' D R D B' F' U
9. B2 U2 B' D2 F R2 U2 B' L2 F2 D' B' R' D2 U F L D2 B L'
10. R' F R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L U2 B2 F2 R D2 U F' L' F2 L2 R U
11. D' F2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 R' D2 L2 U2 B2 D' R B' L D2 F' L' D'
12. B2 D R2 B2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 F D2 F L2 F U R F' D' U2 L' R2



Round 50 will end on October 11th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 11, 2020)

Round 50
Goal: sub-18 (1/3)
Method: YruRU
Cube: MS
avg of 12: 17.64

1. 17.43
2. (13.91)
3. 19.41
4. 16.49
5. 17.11
6. 18.62
7. 17.15
8. 15.69
9. 20.53
10. 16.43
11. 17.55
12. (20.55)

Pretty good


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 11, 2020)

*Round 50 results.*
@CuberStache - Sub 18 - Ao12: 17.64 (1/3)



Spoiler: Round 51 Scrambles



1. L' F' R D' L2 B2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D L2 B' D2 L2 R2 B' R F2 
2. B2 U2 B' D' R' B' L' U L2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 U2 
3. D L' F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U F2 L2 B2 U' F2 B D L2 D' F R' B 
4. F B' L U R' D' F U' F2 D F2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L U 
5. F2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 B' L' F L' F2 U R2 B R 
6. B D2 B L2 U2 B R2 F' D2 B R2 B' D' B' L2 B' L' D B2 R' 
7. L F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R D2 F2 L F2 U' F L' R U2 R2 D L' B2 F 
8. D U2 B2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L' U' F R' B' R' U F2 R2 D' 
9. U' B R' U F2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U B2 F' L' B D2 R' D' U' 
10. R' U R' U' B D L D2 F U D' B2 U F2 D' B2 D' R2 D' B2 
11. F2 B' U' D L D F' U' F R2 U B2 U F2 U2 R2 U' L2 D2 
12. U B' R2 F' R' L U B R2 U2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 F2 D'



Round 51 will end on October 18th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 12, 2020)

Round 51
Goal: sub 90
Method : CFOP
Main: Qiyi warrior S
Average:89.08

1)83.77
2)86.65
3)86.78
4)86.70
5)107.55
6)85.57
7)86.40
8)88.41
9)92.60
10)87.95
11)85.77
12)104.16

Comment: lolwut (PB ao12)


----------



## ZB2op (Oct 14, 2020)

Round 50
Goal: sub-15
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan 356 Xv2
avg of 12: 13.575

1. 16.88
2. (26.97)
3. 12.41
4. 11.48
5. 12.13
6. 10.98
7. 17.15
8. 15.69
9. 11.53
10. 14.22
11. (9.77)
12. 13.28

The 9 and 10 were fast because I got ZBLL cases I know


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 18, 2020)

Round 51
Race To Sub: 14
Method: ZZ
Cube: MF3Rs v2 (non magnetic)
Average 12: 15.89

1. 13.33
2. 15.08
3. 15.58
4. (10.51)
5. 16.52
6. 17.95
7. (18.41)
8. 14.61
9. 15.95
10. 16.96
11. 15.87
12. 17.09

eh
its alright
I had plenty of warm up, but I'm just a bit slow today (and my hands are cold, as always).


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 19, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Round 51
> Goal: sub 90
> Method : CFOP
> Main: Qiyi warrior S
> ...


Should I get 3 sub x singles or 3 sub x averages to graduate?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 19, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Should I get 3 sub x singles or 3 sub x averages to graduate?


Averages.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 19, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Averages.


Thanks


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 19, 2020)

Whoops, forgot to do this yesterday

*Round 51 results.*
@Cubing Forever - Sub-90 - Ao12: 89.08 (1/3)
@ZB2op - Sub 15 - Ao12: 13.575 (1/3)
@GenTheThief - Sub 14 - Ao12: 15.89 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 52 Scrambles



1. L U F' B L2 F' L R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B R2 B D2 B D' F2 
2. F R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 D' L2 D R2 D' L' B U2 F D F2 L B 
3. U2 F' R2 L F' L2 F2 R' U' B R2 F B R2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 
4. U2 L2 R F2 U B2 D L2 U F2 D' L2 F D' L' F L2 B2 D 
5. D F2 U' L2 R2 D' U2 R2 D F2 B R B2 U2 L' D L U L B2 F' 
6. R2 D2 F' U2 F R2 B D2 F U2 F U2 L' D B2 L2 U' R' B2 
7. U' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D U F2 U' F' L' D B F' L U L2 D' F2 U 
8. F' U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 B' L2 F' R F2 U' F D F' D' L B F2 
9. F B2 U2 R B D' R2 U2 R U2 L2 D2 F' R2 F2 B L2 B' R2 F' 
10. L U L U2 F2 L' U2 B2 F2 R U2 R D2 B2 D' B' D2 F' D2 U' B2 
11. B U' R L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 U' B2 L2 F D' U2 F2 L' B D 
12. D2 B2 L2 D L2 D B2 L2 D' U' L' F D F2 U' F2 L2 B2 R' F



Round 52 will end on October 25th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 20, 2020)

Round 52
Race to sub: 15 (since I'm not automatically sub 15 again, I might as well work for it first)
Average of 12: 15.69

1. 16.32
2. 14.41
3. 14.19
4. 14.77
5. 17.85
6. (19.20)
7. 15.39
8. 16.49
9. 14.86
10. 18.19
11. 14.40
12. (12.78)

I don't think im allowed to say anything other than nice


----------

